# number26, el banco 100% movil



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Dic 2015)

se puede abrir cuenta en unos minutos utilizando solo el telefono movil, la cuenta se comercializa en españa pero esta en alemania.

transferencias gratis dentro de la zona SEPA.

sin comisiones por cambio de divisas en compras con tarjeta.

sin comisiones en cajeros.

es necesario entender el ingles (escrito) para abrir la cuenta.


----------



## Viricida (9 Dic 2015)

Mola, pero da un poco de miedín el control de todo esto, la verdad. Aunque poco escapamos en los 4 duros que manejamos en metálico ya.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2015 at 14:26 ----------

La cuenta está en Alemania. ¿Habría que declararla? Y aparte del tema de pagos ¿ofrecen algo? No veo depósitos... hay que mirar más.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2015 at 14:47 ----------

Hay que verificar tu identidad con un videochat :: En fin, veré si me molesto o no.


----------



## Doctorado (9 Dic 2015)

Tiene buena pinta. Envían tarjeta o es por NFC?

En cualquier cajero???


----------



## musu19 (9 Dic 2015)

info de operativa si alguien lo prueba!!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Dic 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> La cuenta está en Alemania. ¿Habría que declararla? Y aparte del tema de pagos ¿ofrecen algo? No veo depósitos... hay que mirar más.



solo si superas los 50.000 euros de saldo en el extrangero.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2015 at 23:45 ----------




Doctorado dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta. Envían tarjeta o es por NFC?
> 
> En cualquier cajero???



tarjeta.

en españa parece que va a ser gratis en todos los cajeros, porque no seria gratis en los cajeros que cobrasen comision directamente al cliente, lo llaman surcharge fee, pero esto se ha prohibido en españa.


----------



## bullish consensus (9 Dic 2015)

joder, pero que garantías tiene eso?


----------



## serhost (9 Dic 2015)

Ojo:
NUMBER26 works with a partner bank, namely the Wirecard Bank AG. The accounts are opened at this bank, and your money is deposited at the Wirecard Bank AG. 

Es decir,, que number26 es el chiringuito de ese banco. No tiene porqué ser malo, pero a mi no me gusta demasiado que no sea banco directamente.

Condiciones tan buenas, hay que andarse con ojo.

Edito: Acabo de leer las condiciones y no he visto trampa aparente más allá de captar clientes iniciales con buenas condiciones para luego cambiarlas. Seguiré leyendo, actualmente ya tengo un banco español que me ofrece retiradas gratuitas en todos los cajeros del mundo y sin comisión por cambio de divisa (el cambio de VISA sin añadidos) pero nunca está de más tener alternativas si falla.


----------



## Doctorado (10 Dic 2015)

si se puede asociar a una tarjeta española, yo creo que me la voy a hacer.

es todo un chollo, sacas con esa tarjeta en cualquier cajero, cualquier cantidad aunque sean 10€, o estés en el extranjero y automáticamente te pasa el cargo a la tarjeta de tu banco de confianza.

me echa para atrás que algunos comercios rechacen la tarjeta al ser extranjera, ya se sabe, this is spain.

me la haré pronto por si acaso empiezan a cobrar gastos de envío por la mastercard


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Dic 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Ojo:
> NUMBER26 works with a partner bank, namely the Wirecard Bank AG. The accounts are opened at this bank, and your money is deposited at the Wirecard Bank AG.
> 
> Es decir,, que number26 es el chiringuito de ese banco. No tiene porqué ser malo, pero a mi no me gusta demasiado que no sea banco directamente.
> ...



es un banco, es una oficina del banco wiredcard con una marca propia llamada number26, en españa tenemos el mismo caso con el banco sabadell, que tiene una oficina con marca propia llamada activobank, igualmente bankialink, oficina online de bankia, y tambien existieron ibanesto, luego isantander, que ya no existen.


----------



## Doctorado (10 Dic 2015)

dicen que se necesita pasaporte para abrir la cuenta, y no sirve el DNI.

no tengo pasaporte ni pienso hacermelo, mientras no cambien eso no me abriré la cuenta.


----------



## Viricida (10 Dic 2015)

¿Pasaporte? Yo sí tengo. ¿Y la verificación por videochat?


----------



## vividor (10 Dic 2015)

Yo lo he intentado por movil y ha sido imposible, entre la luz, la resolución, y su puta madre, fué un cachondeo de chat, al final voy a hacerlo con la webcam y el micro...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Dic 2015)

Me ha enviado un mp Vicent74 contándome que lo del chat le mola, y que se va a abrir él también una cuenta de esas .


----------



## vividor (11 Dic 2015)

Yo probé con pasaporte y DNI a través de la cámara del móvil y el tipo del chat lo dejó por imposible, yo en bata en casa y el notas flipando...


----------



## serhost (11 Dic 2015)

Al final me ha podido la curiosidad porque he buscado información del banco y tengo la cuenta abierta para probar. Me han verificado en unos 10 minutos en los que han hecho más tiempo que otra cosa porque el tipo no hablaba muy buen inglés que digamos y he pasado bastante de hablarle en alemán, pues lo hablo bastante mal.

El mayor problema ha sido coger el pasaporte cuando tenía preparado el DNI.

He hecho una transferencia mínima de prueba ayer desde ING sobre las 23:00 y hoy aún no se ha reflejado allí, supongo que el lunes se verá reflejada.

Las condiciones de la tarjeta tienen buena pinta, aunque de momento, mientras no lo estropeen, tengo las mismas aquí en España, pero nunca está de más un backup en el que además puedes bloquear temporalmente la tarjeta, útil después de viajar al extranjero.


----------



## pasner (11 Dic 2015)

en un supuesto de que me quiera ir a Alemania a comprarme un coche, serviria para poder sacar la pasta para pagar el coche in situ? tiene algun limite diario para sacar dinero?

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Barruno (11 Dic 2015)

pasner dijo:


> en un supuesto de que me quiera ir a Alemania a comprarme un coche, serviria para poder sacar la pasta para pagar el coche in situ? tiene algun limite diario para sacar dinero?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk



No se si habrá algún limite 
Respecto al pago de cosas... pues tendrás que preguntarles si hacen como aqui conblos cheques conformados y tal y cual... no se como va alli.
Basicamente es una cuenta no residente, pero la operativa no deberia diferir mucho de una de un residente, de allí...

escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## serhost (12 Dic 2015)

Si compras el coche por 600€ o menos, no tendrás problema. Claro que hay límite de retirada con tarjeta. Pero ¿por qué no intentas pagar por transferencia? Ojo, todos los bancos tienen límites. Pregunta antes en el banco.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Dic 2015)

hay problemas con algunos moviles, depende de la camara y el flash, dicen que tambien se puede hacer con la camara del portatil.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Dic 2015)

parece que el pasaporte el obligatorio, el movil tiene que tener camara frontal y flash, ios o android, version minina de android 4.4.2

precio de sacarse el pasaporte 26 euros.


----------



## Doctorado (14 Dic 2015)

Lo del pasaporte es una putada


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Dic 2015)

parece que la unica dificultad esta en tener pasaporte y un movil moderno, el resto del proceso es increiblemente rapido y seguro, tarjeta en casa en 3 o 4 dias, y los cumplen, nada que ver con la chapuza de otros bancos no online cuando se ponen a abrir cuentas online...


----------



## serhost (14 Dic 2015)

Pues yo he hecho una transferencia el jueves pasado de 100 euros para probar y aún no la veo reflejada en cuenta, además en el chat no contestan.

Así que de momento la experiencia no es demasiado buena, debería haber llegado ya.

Edito: Parece que saben lo que hacen, me han dicho las ventanas de transferencia sin tener que preguntar, eso es la primera vez que lo veo, que el operador se entera de lo que hace. Parece que hay algún problema con el chat en firefox, probad en chrome.


----------



## Barruno (14 Dic 2015)

serhost dijo:


> , me han dicho las ventanas de transferencia sin tener que preguntar, .



Explicate mejor.
Gracias :thumbup:



escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## serhost (14 Dic 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Explicate mejor.
> Gracias :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...



Las horas a las que el sistema refleja las transferencias. La última hora del día a la que reflejan ("les entran") las últimas transferencias son las 1 8 : 0 0.

Y los de ING no pueden abrir incidencia que tienen el sistema caído. Suerte que no es una cantidad grande, porque ahora mismo tengo 100 € en el limbo.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2015 at 18:33 ----------

Vale, me han reconocido que es culpa de ellos por un problema con la apertura de mi cuenta. Esperan solucionarlo pronto, pero de no hacerlo, devuelven automátcamente el dinero a mi cuenta origen tras dos días. Por lo menos la atención ha sido medianamente rápida y dicen que me notificarán por email qué ha pasado cuando lo hayan solucionado.


----------



## serhost (15 Dic 2015)

Han solucionado el problema. No pongáis acentos ni ñ en vuestros datos personales o dirección, avisados quedáis.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Dic 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Han solucionado el problema. No pongáis acentos ni ñ en vuestros datos personales o dirección, avisados quedáis.



yo nunca lo hago, con ningun banco ni empresa ni institucion publica, aunque estemos en españa los sistemas informaticos no son españoles y no sabes que grado de adaptacion tienen al castellano...


----------



## serhost (19 Dic 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> yo nunca lo hago, con ningun banco ni empresa ni institucion publica, aunque estemos en españa los sistemas informaticos no son españoles y no sabes que grado de adaptacion tienen al castellano...



Aunque no lo hagas, pide que tampoco lo hagan en la llamada de verificación cuando te lean el pasaporte. A mi me buscaron la ñ, con eso digo todo.

Me ha llegado la tarjeta, me falta probarla. Parece si ser cierto lo de que el rfid viene desactivado hasta la primera compra (o el mío viene defectuoso) porque no puedo leer la tarjeta con el móvil.

Me pregunto si seguirán siendo gratuitas las retiradas con number26 tras el 1 de enero de 2016


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Dic 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Aunque no lo hagas, pide que tampoco lo hagan en la llamada de verificación cuando te lean el pasaporte. A mi me buscaron la ñ, con eso digo todo.
> 
> Me ha llegado la tarjeta, me falta probarla. Parece si ser cierto lo de que el rfid viene desactivado hasta la primera compra (o el mío viene defectuoso) porque no puedo leer la tarjeta con el móvil.
> 
> Me pregunto si seguirán siendo gratuitas las retiradas con number26 tras el 1 de enero de 2016



Parece q si, tienen un acuerdo con MasterCard y es esta la q negocia con los bancos el tema de cajeros, esto normalmente no es así pero este caso es especial, solo cobraria en los cajeros q pasan la comisión directamente al cliente, como esto ahora en españa es ilegal todos los cajeros son gratuitos con esta tarjeta.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Dic 2015)

despues del resultado de las elecciones esta cuenta gana atractivo por si hay que poner a salvo los ahorros...


----------



## sonykus (23 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches.

Abierta la cuenta en unos 15 minutos (imprimí las condiciones desde el portátil ya que en el smartphone no se veían). La video llamada fue rápida (unos 5 minutos), usan ambas cámaras de tu teléfono, con la frontal te toman una fotografía, con la trasera te piden que enseñes el pasaporte para verificar los datos que pusiste y ver los hologramas (quita la funda si la tienes ya que quieren ver también la carátula del pasaporte), luego te hacen preguntas relacionadas con los datos (¿fecha de nacimiento?, ¿número de pasaporte?) y luego te mandan un sms para verificar la "identificación" (ident code), después finaliza la llamada y te mandan otro sms para vincular tu nº de teléfono con la aplicación (pairing code) y te piden que escojas un código para las transacciones (transfer code), según tengo entendido será también el pin de tu tarjeta aunque esto no lo tengo aún muy claro, estoy a la espera de la Mastercard (diría que es Maestro) que por lo que he leído se comporta como una tarjeta pre-pago (no de débito), cuando llegue actualizo.

El mismo día puedes acceder a la aplicación y tienes IBAN y BIC por si quieres hacer ya alguna transferencia. Yo prefiero esperar a que pasen estas fiestas, hay mucho "bank holiday" por delante y paso de tener dinero en el limbo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Barruno (25 Dic 2015)

Pues en la web pone:

"Opening your new, free bank account is simple and fast. You can do everything from the comfort of your own home. The only conditions are that you're at least 18 years old and have a residential address in Germany or Austria. No one needs complicated bureaucracy!"

Solo residentes alemanes y austriacos...
Supongo que han abierto la mano a lo bajines al resto de europeos....


----------



## racional (25 Dic 2015)

Sirve para domicializar recibos?


----------



## Barruno (25 Dic 2015)

Y si operan con el banco Matriz Wirecard Bank, ¿se sabe si permitirian poder ingresar efectivo mediante las oficinas de ese banco como se hace con Openbank a traves de las oficinas de Santander?

escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## sonykus (25 Dic 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Pues en la web pone:
> 
> "Opening your new, free bank account is simple and fast. You can do everything from the comfort of your own home. The only conditions are that you're at least 18 years old and have a residential address in Germany or Austria. No one needs complicated bureaucracy!"
> 
> ...



Se puede abrir también para residentes en Francia, Grecia, Irlanda, Italia, Eslovaquia y España. En su web anuncian que para 2016 quieren poner soporte de videollamada en español, por ahora solo puedes abrirla en alemán o inglés.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2015 at 20:29 ----------




Barruno dijo:


> Y si operan con el banco Matriz Wirecard Bank, ¿se sabe si permitirian poder ingresar efectivo mediante las oficinas de ese banco como se hace con Openbank a traves de las oficinas de Santander?
> 
> escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.



Deduzco que si ya que "_From now on you can withdraw money and deposit cash on your account at 6000 branches of our partners_
_The service is available in supermarkets – at branches of Penny, Real and REWE – but also in stores of BUDNI, Ludwig, Eckert, ON Express, Adam’s, and Barbarino_" esta sería la opción de ingreso (CASH26 Deposit).


En el menú de "Income" tienes tres opciones:
- CASH26 Deposit
- Direct debit reversals (¿adeudos directos?)
- Income

Un saludo.


----------



## Barruno (25 Dic 2015)

sonykus dijo:


> Se puede abrir también para residentes en Francia, Grecia, Irlanda, Italia, Eslovaquia y España. En su web anuncian que para 2016 quieren poner soporte de videollamada en español, por ahora solo puedes abrirla en alemán o inglés.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> ...



Usease, que sólo podemos ingresar dinero en efectivo en esos supermercados.....
Ok. 
(Que cosa más rara)


----------



## serhost (27 Dic 2015)

He sacado la información del chip de la tarjeta y tiene el cashback doméstico e internacional desactivado. Aún así, si tienen acuerdos podría funcionar igual, pero no os extrañéis si no lo hace.


----------



## serhost (27 Dic 2015)

Acabo de probar el moneybean que tienen, es como twyp de ingdirect pero sin que requiera registro. Es decir, mandar gratuitamente dinero a otra persona por email o SMS, les llega una URL, les pide su número de cuenta y bic y hace la transferencia.

Me ha gustado mucho: Te confirma el envío de un dinero (en teoría una vez confirmado no se puede cancelar a no ser que no te acepten el pago). Ya podían aprender un poco los bancos patrios, con este sistema no haría falta un talón conformado o bancario para determinadas operaciones.

A ver si este banco sigue bien una temporada, en principio apunta buenas maneras.

Por cierto, tiene sistema de invitaciones, pero creo que sólo dan 10 € al que invita.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 Dic 2015)

Muy contento con mi cuenta alemana en Number 26 y mi dinero lejos del podemismo,abierta con pasaporte y videoconferencia en inglés, la tarjeta es una mastercard que te llega en 2/3 días que la puedes usar en cualquier parte como una española,sistema de transferencias SEPA,lo único que estos días estan llegando las transferencia con algo de retraso por un fallo técnico,pero motivado por las fiestas.

Por lo demás todo correcto,tengo mi IBAN alemán y opero sin comisiones,mi banco en España es el Sabadell cuenta Expansión que tampoco me cobra comisiones por nada.

Todo bien diversificado.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Dic 2015)

El bacno origen es este:

WIRECARD BANK: Information about the Wirecard Bank

Aleman.

Tiene buena pinta, lo de que sea Aleman le da un +90% de confianza.


----------



## dac1 (30 Dic 2015)

Es aleman este banco? A mi que sea todo por internet sin oficina fisica alguna me da yuyu


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 Dic 2015)

Es una extensión de Wirecard Bank ya lo han puesto 20 veces otros foreros. Yo ya conozco este banco hace años. Sin problema todo seguro.


----------



## spheratu (5 Ene 2016)

pillo sitio,muy interesante este hilo. Estoy deseando poner parte de los ahorros fuera de este lodazal de pais. A ver si los de google se animan ya con el googlebank y asi triunfamos del todo.


----------



## sonykus (6 Ene 2016)

sonykus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Abierta la cuenta en unos 15 minutos (imprimí las condiciones desde el portátil ya que en el smartphone no se veían). La video llamada fue rápida (unos 5 minutos), usan ambas cámaras de tu teléfono, con la frontal te toman una fotografía, con la trasera te piden que enseñes el pasaporte para verificar los datos que pusiste y ver los hologramas (quita la funda si la tienes ya que quieren ver también la carátula del pasaporte), luego te hacen preguntas relacionadas con los datos (¿fecha de nacimiento?, ¿número de pasaporte?) y luego te mandan un sms para verificar la "identificación" (ident code), después finaliza la llamada y te mandan otro sms para vincular tu nº de teléfono con la aplicación (pairing code) y te piden que escojas un código para las transacciones (transfer code), según tengo entendido será también el pin de tu tarjeta aunque esto no lo tengo aún muy claro, estoy a la espera de la Mastercard (diría que es Maestro) que por lo que he leído se comporta como una tarjeta pre-pago (no de débito), cuando llegue actualizo.
> 
> ...




El día 5 por la mañana recibo mi tarjeta por correo ordinario en un sobre blanco muy discreto, me lo dejaron debajo de la puerta. La tarjeta en sí es una *Mastercard*, tiene el logo en negro a la derecha y el resto es transparente, está escrito el nombre del titular, la fecha de caducidad un número para la activación y en pequeñito el IBAN y el código BIC. Tiene banda magnética, chip y el NFC pero este viene desactivado hasta que no hagas tu primera compra con Chip & PIN. 

La activación se realiza a través de la aplicación en la que puedes escoger otras opciones como la limitación de la misma a ámbito nacional (Payments abroad), la activación/desactivación de pago en comercio electrónico (online payments), activar/desactivar el servicio para sacar dinero del cajero (ATM withdrawals) y modificar límites; desde 0€ hasta 20.000€ diarios en comercios y cajeros, este límite aplica solo para comercios físicos pero no para comercios online.

Un saludo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Ene 2016)

Yo igual tal y como lo cuenta Sonykus,estoy ya utilizando mi cuenta con total normalidad y a diario, mis pagos on line,en tiendas,transferencias etc,como una cuenta española pero en Alemania.


----------



## Baubens (12 Ene 2016)

si pero te entrevistan para abrirte la cuenta y es un poco marica el que te entrevista


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Ene 2016)

Baubens dijo:


> si pero te entrevistan para abrirte la cuenta y es un poco marica el que te entrevista



Bueno,no es una entrevista sino una videoconferencia de videoidentificación avalada por IDNow, en mi caso fue una mujer la que me atendió en inglés,la tendencia sexual del trabajador me es indiferente para elegir un banco,como si me atiende una transexual.

El caso es que estoy encantado con mi cuenta alemana en Number 26.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Ene 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Bueno,no es una entrevista sino una videoconferencia de videoidentificación avalada por IDNow, en mi caso fue una mujer la que me atendió en inglés,la tendencia sexual del trabajador me es indiferente para elegir un banco,como si me atiende una transexual.
> 
> El caso es que estoy encantado con mi cuenta alemana en Number 26.



puedes hacer la entrevista en bolas...


----------



## Baubens (12 Ene 2016)

teneis codigo referensia?

---------- Post added 12-ene-2016 at 19:49 ----------




EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Bueno,no es una entrevista sino una videoconferencia de videoidentificación avalada por IDNow, en mi caso fue una mujer la que me atendió en inglés,la tendencia sexual del trabajador me es indiferente para elegir un banco,como si me atiende una transexual.
> 
> El caso es que estoy encantado con mi cuenta alemana en Number 26.



A mi no ha de ser un devoto y fiel catolico y no un homodesviado.


----------



## Baubens (13 Ene 2016)

eso es el ICESAVE 2.0 luego se quedaran tus dineros como paso con el de los ingleses en el banco islandes ese


----------



## Doctorado (13 Ene 2016)

menudo troll baubens, ya te banearon en forocoches, a ver cuando duras aquí.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ene 2016)

¿ esta cubierto por el FGD Aleman ?...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ esta cubierto por el FGD Aleman ?...



Sí,así lo recoge en sus condiciones de contratación. Hasta 100.000€,como marca la ley, te dan un IBAN alemán propio del banco Wirecard Bank alemán.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2016)

¿ hay algún minimo de dinero para ingresar ?...


----------



## nekcab (20 Ene 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Es una extensión de *Wirecard Bank* ya lo han puesto 20 veces otros foreros. Yo ya conozco este banco hace años. Sin problema todo seguro.



Estoy intentando sonsacar info de dicho banco matriz, pero o no me apaño mucho, o no consigo info que me dé o quite confianza.

¿Pq conociéndolo te parece del todo seguro? ¿En que aspectos concretamente?


----------



## racional (22 Ene 2016)

tiene alguna cuenta ahorro que de intereses?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Ene 2016)

nekcab dijo:


> Estoy intentando sonsacar info de dicho banco matriz, pero o no me apaño mucho, o no consigo info que me dé o quite confianza.
> 
> ¿Pq conociéndolo te parece del todo seguro? ¿En que aspectos concretamente?



number26 es una entidad independiente de wirecard bank, es como un OMV pero en banco, como pepephone y movistar, pepephone seria number26 y movistar wirecard bank.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ene 2016)

¿ Y abrir directamente la cta. en WIRECARD BANK no seria mejor ?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Y abrir directamente la cta. en WIRECARD BANK no seria mejor ?



Es que la cuenta esta abierta directamente en Wirecard Bank,y el IBAN y BIC SWIFT pertencen a Wirecard Bank de ahí su total seguridad,Number 26 es la plataforma que te permite operar con el móvil y abrir tu cuenta en Alemania desde tu sofá en Madrid.

Además el fundador de Number 26 es uno de los cofundadores de Paypal.


----------



## racional (26 Ene 2016)

Alguien que tenga la cuenta, sabe si se pueden hacer transferencias a China y Hongkong? Y sus comisiones?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2016)

Acaban de llegar a 100.000 clientes y lo están celebrando. 

Os dejo esta Infografía.


----------



## ilusion (28 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Tambien pone que si no quieres usar la videoconferencia te mandan postident cupon por e-email donde en correos te identifican con la tarjeta de identificacion asi que tampoco haria falta passport y lo envian.



Alguien a probado esto? Se puede hacer en correos o hay que hacerlo en dhl, o en otro sitio?
Gracias

Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ene 2016)

aun no me ha quedado claro, si abrir una cuenta en Number 26, equivale a tener una cuenta bancaria en Alemania y poder trasladar mis ahorros allí...


----------



## chosnek (28 Ene 2016)

Es una cuenta en un banco aleman 100% ( el iban empieza por DE ).


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2016)

alguien la esta utilizando para poner los ahorros a salvo de podemitas?...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Ene 2016)

A ver ,este banco es ahora mismo puntero y es una cuenta bancaria normal y corriente en Alemania con todas las de la ley solo que en vez de tener que estar residiendo en Alemania y necesitar el "Anmeldung"(empadronamiento) la abres desde donde estés siempre que residas en la UE y tengas pasaporte en regla.

Yo ya la uso a diario para mis pagos,recibos,nómina,tarjeta y tengo gran parte de mis ahorros en Number 26,lo único que todo es en inglés o alemán,podéis ver mas sobre Number26 en Facebook,Twitter o Instagram.

Yo no gano nada con esto,llevo 8 años en el foro y es la primera recomendación que hago,de hecho una vez seas cliente tienes la opción de invitar amigos a través de la aplicación y te dan 10€ por cada nuevo cliente que lleves y yo no estoy en eso,lo recomiendo anonimamente con mi mejor voluntad,sin mas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> A ver ,este banco es ahora mismo puntero y es una cuenta bancaria normal y corriente en Alemania con todas las de la ley solo que en vez de tener que estar residiendo en Alemania y necesitar el "Anmeldung"(empadronamiento) la abres desde donde estés siempre que residas en la UE y tengas pasaporte en regla.
> 
> Yo ya la uso a diario para mis pagos,recibos,nómina,tarjeta y tengo gran parte de mis ahorros en Number 26,lo único que todo es en inglés o alemán,podéis ver mas sobre Number26 en Facebook,Twitter o Instagram.
> 
> Yo no gano nada con esto,llevo 8 años en el foro y es la primera recomendación que hago,de hecho una vez seas cliente tienes la opción de invitar amigos a través de la aplicación y te dan 10€ por cada nuevo cliente que lleves y yo no estoy en eso,lo recomiendo anonimamente con mi mejor voluntad,sin mas.



vaya si es puntero, les da por todos los lados a los dinosaurios españoles, fijate la cuenta imaginebank de la caixa, si no eres cliente de la caixa te mandan pasar por una oficina para abrir la cuenta, pues vaya cuenta online, si number26 hiciera lo mismo...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 Ene 2016)

La banca española es de lo más carca de Europa,buscando el despiste del cliente para cobrar comisiones,estafando jubilados,permitiendo el embargo de las cuentas de sus clientes por causas prescritas y sin haber opuesto resistencia defendiendo a sus clientes. 

La banca española es una anciana estafadora de gente incauta e inocente.


----------



## racional (30 Ene 2016)

Doctorado dijo:


> dicen que se necesita pasaporte para abrir la cuenta, y no sirve el DNI.
> 
> no tengo pasaporte ni pienso hacermelo, mientras no cambien eso no me abriré la cuenta.



Cuando hagas un viaje fuera de la UE tendras que sacarlo.


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Cuando hagas un viaje fuera de la UE tendras que sacarlo.



Y hasta dentro de la Ue.
A veces se atascan los europedos que hay currando en los aeropuertos y llevar el pasaporte a mi se me hace necesario. Ojo, siempre enseño de primeras el DNI pur juder, pero por si acaso, el pasaporte está ahí.
De ésto es cuando viajaba. Hace 10 años que no me muevo de Hyspanistán, no se como andarán las cosas hoy en día....


----------



## flint19 (30 Ene 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> vaya si es puntero, les da por todos los lados a los dinosaurios españoles, fijate la cuenta imaginebank de la caixa, si no eres cliente de la caixa te mandan pasar por una oficina para abrir la cuenta, pues vaya cuenta online, si number26 hiciera lo mismo...



He estado mirando la web de imagin bank y el formulario de alta pide una digitalizacion del dni y el numero de una cuenta bancaria de la que seas titular para verificar datos. No parece que te pidan ir a una sucursal.

Number26 ¿tiene comisiones por sacar en cajeros?


----------



## chosnek (30 Ene 2016)

Se puede sacar dinero sin comisión en todos los cajeros del mundo.


----------



## dac1 (31 Ene 2016)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien ha hecho transferencias on line fuera de la Union Europea con number 26?? Es gratis o hay comision


----------



## dac1 (31 Ene 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo igual tal y como lo cuenta Sonykus,estoy ya utilizando mi cuenta con total normalidad y a diario, mis pagos on line,en tiendas,transferencias etc,como una cuenta española pero en Alemania.



las transferencias sepa son gratis pero fuera del sepa sabeis la comision? o tambien son gratis??


----------



## flint19 (31 Ene 2016)

chosnek dijo:


> Se puede sacar dinero sin comisión en todos los cajeros del mundo.



Bueno, yo preguntaba más específicamente por el surcharge fee que han implementado nuestros queridos bancos recientemente (el pago de comisión al dueño del cajero). Ya sabía que number26 no cobra comisiones.

Buscando en la página de number26, veo lo siguiente:

"Occasionally, the operator of the ATM charges a fee for MasterCard or Maestro transactions that we cannot influence. "

Vamos, que aquí en España, te comes las comisiones del cajero. Gracias por todo caixabank.


----------



## chosnek (31 Ene 2016)

Algunos usuarios ya han retirado sin comisión de cajeros del Sabadell, Bankinter, Caixabank, Santander, Bankia,..


----------



## flint19 (31 Ene 2016)

chosnek dijo:


> Algunos usuarios ya han retirado sin comisión de cajeros del Sabadell, Bankinter, Caixabank, Santander, Bankia,..



Está bien saberlo. ¿Será entonces que solo cobran la comisión del cajero a bancos nacionales? De esa gente ya no me sorprende nada.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Bueno, yo preguntaba más específicamente por el surcharge fee que han implementado nuestros queridos bancos recientemente (el pago de comisión al dueño del cajero). Ya sabía que number26 no cobra comisiones.
> 
> Buscando en la página de number26, veo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



pues ahi esta, en españa el surcharge fee es ilegal desde septiembre, solo puede cobrar comision al banco de la tarjeta, no al cliente, asi que como number26 solo cobra comision en aquellos cajeros con surcharge fee y en españa no hay ninguno...


----------



## flint19 (1 Feb 2016)

Aha, ok, entendido.

Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (1 Feb 2016)

Veo que no se puede contratar si tu móvil no soporta android 4.3 :´( , es una pena, porque no tengo la más mínima intención de comprar otro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Feb 2016)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> Veo que no se puede contratar si tu móvil no soporta android 4.3 :´( , es una pena, porque no tengo la más mínima intención de comprar otro.



ahora parece que se puede abrir la cuenta sin pasaporte, mediante identificacion por correos, y se puede utilizar un emulador de android en un PC.


----------



## ilusion (1 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ahora parece que se puede abrir la cuenta sin pasaporte, mediante identificacion por correos, y se puede utilizar un emulador de android en un PC.



Pero esto se puede hacer en cualquier oficina de correos?

Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (2 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ahora parece que se puede abrir la cuenta sin pasaporte, mediante identificacion por correos, y se puede utilizar un emulador de android en un PC.



El pasaporte no es problema, lo tengo vigente, pero el móvil si, ya que tiene la versión 4.1, pero que si se actualiza a la 4.4, que sería la necesaria para utilizar esa app, no funciona bien. Por lo que descartado, y comprar otro móvil :no: .

He leído algo por rankia del emulador, pero ni idea de cómo hacerlo, ¿algún tutorial?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Feb 2016)

Me hace gracia la tarudez y palurdez de nuestros compatriotas que dicen que no se harán clientes de Number 26 porque no se piensan sacar el pasaporte que son 26€ ,o un móvil Android 5.0 que los hay por 100€, este país no tiene arreglo,así nos va.


----------



## AtomAnt (2 Feb 2016)

Sí hombre, ahora no querer comprar un móvil nuevo solo para abrir una puta cuenta bancaria es de palurdos. Será por bancos...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2016)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> El pasaporte no es problema, lo tengo vigente, pero el móvil si, ya que tiene la versión 4.1, pero que si se actualiza a la 4.4, que sería la necesaria para utilizar esa app, no funciona bien. Por lo que descartado, y comprar otro móvil :no: .
> 
> He leído algo por rankia del emulador, pero ni idea de cómo hacerlo, ¿algún tutorial?



en mi caso tengo 4.4.4 pero con otro problema, no tiene camara frontal ni flash, la camara frontal es necesaria para hacerte una foto y el flash para hacer la foto al pasaporte, tiene que ser todo mientras hablas con el fulano en ingles, por eso no valen otras camaras que sean las del movil.

lo del emulador es lo de menos, se instala en el PC y es como si tuvieras un movil, yo con android no lo he hecho, lo he hecho con pequeñas distribuciones linux sobre windows y sin problemas.

la dificultad esta en el alta, si se puede hacer con correos, creo que viene un cartero a casa y tienes que firmar delante de él, mucho mejor, te ahorras tener que mantener una conversacion en ingles para la que hay que tener un poco de nivel, y te ahorras el pasaporte.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 03:02 ----------




ilusion dijo:


> Pero esto se puede hacer en cualquier oficina de correos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk



creo que viene el cartero al casa, es para la identificacion, el cartero hace la misma labor que hace el empleado de banca cuando abres una cuenta en una oficina, te pide el DNI y una copia, las compara, te mira el careto para comprobar que eres tú y firmas, el banco ya sabe que eres tú, me parece mucho mejor que hacer una foto al DNI con el movil, una mala falsificacion del DNI pasaria sin problemas con una foto tan mala.


----------



## dac1 (2 Feb 2016)

Leed bien la opcion postal es solo para residentes en Alemania


----------



## ilusion (2 Feb 2016)

He verificado mi identidad por video llamada pero en el siguiente paso hay que verificar el numero de telefono y tiene que llegar un codigo por sms que a mi no me llega.
Os ha pasado?

Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peluca (2 Feb 2016)

ilusion dijo:


> He verificado mi identidad por video llamada pero en el siguiente paso hay que verificar el numero de telefono y tiene que llegar un codigo por sms que a mi no me llega.
> Os ha pasado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk



Yo lo hice por videollamada sin ningún problema y ya tengo la tarjeta.

Ya he probado en Santandar, BBVA y Cajamar y 0 comisiones.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Feb 2016)

¿ No se puede hacer la comprobación por Skype ?...tengo Windows Phone...


----------



## ilusion (2 Feb 2016)

Peluca dijo:


> Yo lo hice por videollamada sin ningún problema y ya tengo la tarjeta.
> 
> Ya he probado en Santandar, BBVA y Cajamar y 0 comisiones.



Si yo tambien la he hecho sin problema, pero el siguiente paso hay que verificar el numero de telefono y te mandan un sms con un codigo de 4numeros que hay que meter pero a mi no me llega nada.
Durante la videollamada tambien hay que meter un codigo de 6 digitos y ese si me llego bien por sms, lo meti e identidad confirmada y fin de la videollamada. Ahora el problema es el siguiente paso

Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peluca (2 Feb 2016)

ilusion dijo:


> Si yo tambien la he hecho sin problema, pero el siguiente paso hay que verificar el numero de telefono y te mandan un sms con un codigo de 4numeros que hay que meter pero a mi no me llega nada.
> Durante la videollamada tambien hay que meter un codigo de 6 digitos y ese si me llego bien por sms, lo meti e identidad confirmada y fin de la videollamada. Ahora el problema es el siguiente paso
> 
> Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk



Mandales un email. O Prueba desde la web a ver si puedes volver a mandar el sms o algo así.


----------



## ilusion (2 Feb 2016)

Peluca dijo:


> Mandales un email. O Prueba desde la web a ver si puedes volver a mandar el sms o algo así.



Solucionado. Acaba dellegarme. Y ya tengo la cuenta esperando recibir la transferencia.
Gracias

Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Können (2 Feb 2016)

Me he informado y el concepto de que te manda avisos al instante, y te sale un desglose de gastos mensuales con sus conceptos me gusta.

¿Cómo funciona para tema de domiciliaciones? ¿Habéis tenido problemas en realizar los cambios del banco patrio al alemán?

Pregunto lo mismo para el tema de la nómina.

Gracias.


----------



## alpujarrense (2 Feb 2016)

No tengo cuenta, pero tengo curiosidad por saber si alguien domicilia algun recibo.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 21:47 ----------

Continuación anterior. Lo digo porque intenté domiciliar recibos en CIC Iberbanco, y nada de nada, me dijeron que ellos no ponían ningún inconveniente, pero en ECI y Carrefour me dijeron que no.


----------



## flint19 (3 Feb 2016)

alpujarrense dijo:


> No tengo cuenta, pero tengo curiosidad por saber si alguien domicilia algun recibo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 21:47 ----------
> 
> Continuación anterior. Lo digo porque intenté domiciliar recibos en CIC Iberbanco, y nada de nada, me dijeron que ellos no ponían ningún inconveniente, pero en ECI y Carrefour me dijeron que no.




Ese puede ser el problema. Toda la movida de cambiar el número de cuenta a formato IBAN fue para que se pueda operar con cuentas de cualquier país que esté en SEPA de manera transparente, como si se operara con cuentas de España. Otra cosa es que nuestras ágiles, modernas e innovadoras empresas quieran-puedan-sepan trabajar con cuentas extranjeras por muy en SEPA que estén. Y eso las empresas, miedo me da intentar domiciliar tributos.
El tema de la nómina es más fácil. En el peor de los casos, una cuenta en banco español con transferencias gratis y solucionado, pero las domiciliaciones de recibos son otro tema.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Feb 2016)

Desde el 1 de febrero todas las transferencias y pagos directos en cuenta son con IBAN así que lo mismo te da tener tu cuenta en España que en Alemania,necesitas IBAN igualmente y la transferencia dentro de la zona SEPA,nómina, recibo o pago se carga de igual manera en Number 26.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Feb 2016)

¿ Number26 es 0 fees ? ¿ por tener cuenta corriente y tarjeta debito, también ?...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Ese puede ser el problema. Toda la movida de cambiar el número de cuenta a formato IBAN fue para que se pueda operar con cuentas de cualquier país que esté en SEPA de manera transparente, como si se operara con cuentas de España. Otra cosa es que nuestras ágiles, modernas e innovadoras empresas quieran-puedan-sepan trabajar con cuentas extranjeras por muy en SEPA que estén. Y eso las empresas, miedo me da intentar domiciliar tributos.
> El tema de la nómina es más fácil. En el peor de los casos, una cuenta en banco español con transferencias gratis y solucionado, pero las domiciliaciones de recibos son otro tema.




es que los ingresos de los bancos por el cobro de recibos son muy jugosos, es facil pensar que las principales empresas españolas de servicios y los principales bancos tienen acuerdos, y si vienes tú con un banco extrangero tocas las pelotas al oligopolio bancario español y al oligopolio de la luz, el telfono, etc...

cuantos tienen el recibo de iberdrola en el banco santander?, centenares de miles, un millon?...


----------



## vividor (3 Feb 2016)

Estaría bien saber si se puede domiciliar nomina y recibos, ahora estoy con Caja Rural, despues de cambiarme del VOLKSWAGEN Bank, que en cuanto a recibos son muy especiales, solo aceptan recibos que vengan en formato/esquema CORE, todo lo demás no entra en la cuenta y van de vuelta, no veais la movida que tuve con CARREFOUR y CETELEM (bueno con CETELEM aún tengo movida...). Esta fué una de las razones (aparte de falta de tarjeta) por la que he dejado de usar la cuenta de VW, por lo demás todo perfecto.

Si con NUMBER26 todo funciona bien me lo planteo, ya que la tengo abierta desde hace unos meses y ya estoy haciendo alguna transferencia y tengo un dinerito con ellos...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Feb 2016)

Tengo domiciliados sin problemas en Number 26, luz,agua,móvil,gimnasio,sin problema y recibo la nómina tambien y en el mismo día que el resto de empleados de mi trabajo.

Todo gratis,transferencias internacionales,efectivo en cajeros,tarjeta,mantenimiento,todo absolutamente a coste cero.

Verás como algún carca indignado del Santander,BBVA etc lo vuelve a preguntar dentro de tres páginas para sembrar la duda y que el oligopolio bancario patrio no pierda negocio.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Feb 2016)

alguien ha probado el bbva mobil y el de lacaixamobil?


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (3 Feb 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me hace gracia la tarudez y palurdez de nuestros compatriotas que dicen que no se harán clientes de Number 26 porque no se piensan sacar el pasaporte que son 26€ ,o un móvil Android 5.0 que los hay por 100€, este país no tiene arreglo,así nos va.



Me hace gracia la tarudez y palurdez de algunos compatriotas, que “hablan” (más bien ladran) como si fuesen un axioma, sin conocer la situación de la persona a la que hablan. Este país no tiene arreglo, así nos va.


----------



## flint19 (3 Feb 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tengo domiciliados sin problemas en Number 26, luz,agua,móvil,gimnasio,sin problema y recibo la nómina tambien y en el mismo día que el resto de empleados de mi trabajo.
> 
> Todo gratis,transferencias internacionales,efectivo en cajeros,tarjeta,mantenimiento,todo absolutamente a coste cero.
> 
> Verás como algún carca indignado del Santander,BBVA etc lo vuelve a preguntar dentro de tres páginas para sembrar la duda y que el oligopolio bancario patrio no pierda negocio.



Pues si no hay problemas en las domiciliaciones... creo que voy a abrirme cuenta aquí y pasarlo todo a number26, es lo que me echaba para atrás, pq el coste 0 en cajeros, despues de la movida de aquí, es determinante.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Feb 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tengo domiciliados sin problemas en Number 26, luz,agua,móvil,gimnasio,sin problema y recibo la nómina tambien y en el mismo día que el resto de empleados de mi trabajo.
> 
> Todo gratis,transferencias internacionales,efectivo en cajeros,tarjeta,mantenimiento,todo absolutamente a coste cero.
> 
> Verás como algún carca indignado del Santander,BBVA etc lo vuelve a preguntar dentro de tres páginas para sembrar la duda y que el oligopolio bancario patrio no pierda negocio.



¿ hay cantidad minima exigible para abrir la cta. ? ¿ puedes abrirla con 500 €, p. ejemplo ?...


----------



## vividor (3 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ hay cantidad minima exigible para abrir la cta. ? ¿ puedes abrirla con 500 €, p. ejemplo ?...



Yo la abrí con 50€, ahora tengo más, pero el saldo va variando...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Feb 2016)

vividor dijo:


> Yo la abrí con 50€, ahora tengo más, pero el saldo va variando...



Por cierto...¿ pudiste identificarte y hablar/darte de alta con ellos por Skype ?...no tengo Android...


----------



## flint19 (3 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ hay cantidad minima exigible para abrir la cta. ? ¿ puedes abrirla con 500 €, p. ejemplo ?...



Acabo de abrirla ::

Ya tengo el IBAN y me llegará la tarjeta mastercard en unos días. No te piden cantidad mínima. Lo que voy a hacer es transferir algo de dinero e ir probando a domiciliar algún recibo, a ver si hay pegas.


----------



## vividor (3 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por cierto...¿ pudiste identificarte y hablar/darte de alta con ellos por Skype ?...no tengo Android...



Mediante el móvil no fué posible, no se veía bien, y no había forma de que tomasen las fotos del pasaporte y una mía presentable ::.

Cuando formalizas el registro en su página tienes una opción de identificarte online a través de una aplicación que tienen, enchufando una camara web a tu ordenador y un microfono. 
No usé SKYPE, simplemente la aplicación online de su web, una cámara web y un microfono.

Saludos.


----------



## ilusion (3 Feb 2016)

Hola,
Pues ayer hice una transferencia desde ing que se supone que llega en el mismo dia o al siguiente y todavia no hay nada reflejado en number26

Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Feb 2016)

ilusion dijo:


> Hola,
> Pues ayer hice una transferencia desde ing que se supone que llega en el mismo dia o al siguiente y todavia no hay nada reflejado en number26
> 
> Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk



parece que en este banco es como en tookam, llegan a las 11 del dia siguiente, creo que alguien dijo que a las 12, y eso con ING, es posible que con otro banco sea a las 12 dos dias despues, ya nos contaras mañana...


----------



## flint19 (4 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> es que los ingresos de los bancos por el cobro de recibos son muy jugosos, es facil pensar que las principales empresas españolas de servicios y los principales bancos tienen acuerdos, y si vienes tú con un banco extrangero tocas las pelotas al oligopolio bancario español y al oligopolio de la luz, el telfono, etc...
> 
> cuantos tienen el recibo de iberdrola en el banco santander?, centenares de miles, un millon?...



Puede ser, pero recuerda el principio de Hanlon:

"No atribuyas a la maldad lo que pueda explicarse por la incompetencia".


----------



## ilusion (4 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> parece que en este banco es como en tookam, llegan a las 11 del dia siguiente, creo que alguien dijo que a las 12, y eso con ING, es posible que con otro banco sea a las 12 dos dias despues, ya nos contaras mañana...



Ya ha llegado, esta mañana me he levantado y tenia la notificacion x la app informando de ello

Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk


----------



## flint19 (4 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Acabo de abrirla ::
> 
> Ya tengo el IBAN y me llegará la tarjeta mastercard en unos días. No te piden cantidad mínima. Lo que voy a hacer es transferir algo de dinero e ir probando a domiciliar algún recibo, a ver si hay pegas.




Bueno, me he encontrado de todo. Los recibos de la mutua, por ejemplo, sin problemas, los de luz y gas (EDP) no reconoce el numero de cuenta como correcto. Y en algún otro sitio, ni siquiera tienen IBAN, siguen con el antiguo CCC.

Creo que usaré la cuenta como monedero. La tarjeta para sacar en cajeros y pagar en comercios, una transferencia periódica cada mes a number26 y listo. Para eso es perfecta.


----------



## toniguada (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, alguien me puede decir sobre el tema comisiones cambio divisa?, seria para emplearla en uk y pago en libras, alguna compra a china, etc, saludos.


----------



## flint19 (4 Feb 2016)

toniguada dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir sobre el tema comisiones cambio divisa?, seria para emplearla en uk y pago en libras, alguna compra a china, etc, saludos.



No cobran comision por cambio de divisa. Hacen la conversion al tipo de cambio de mastercard, segun tengo entendido.

Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AtomAnt (4 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> No cobran comision por cambio de divisa. Hacen la conversion al tipo de cambio de mastercard, segun tengo entendido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk



¿Y en cajeros? Por ejemplo, si se sacan libras en un cajero en UK o CHF en Suiza ¿qué comisión cobran?


----------



## flint19 (4 Feb 2016)

AtomAnt dijo:


> ¿Y en cajeros? Por ejemplo, si se sacan libras en un cajero en UK o CHF en Suiza ¿qué comisión cobran?



No lo he probado, pero dicen que ninguna. Comentan que si el cajero cobra surcharge fee, te lo cobrara, pero el dueño del cajero, no number26. En ese caso te recomiendan ir a otro.
Lo explican todo en su web.

Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> No cobran comision por cambio de divisa. Hacen la conversion al tipo de cambio de mastercard, segun tengo entendido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk



y ese cambio de mastercard es el cambio oficial o esta inflado, es que EVO banco tampoco cobra comision pero el cambio esta inflado, que para el caso es lo mismo, tookam tiene una comision del 1,5%, que sera de lo mas bajo del mercado, con number26 sale mas barato?.


----------



## flint19 (4 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y ese cambio de mastercard es el cambio oficial o esta inflado, es que EVO banco tampoco cobra comision pero el cambio esta inflado, que para el caso es lo mismo, tookam tiene una comision del 1,5%, que sera de lo mas bajo del mercado, con number26 sale mas barato?.



Pues creo que esta inflado, el cambio eur-usd mastercard a fecha de ayer es de 1.090200 y el de xe de hoy es de 1.11680.
Para 100 euros la diferencia son 2,7 euros. 
Si tookam usa el cambio que sale en xe, la comision sobre los 100 euros es de 1,5 y sale mas barato tookam. Lo que no se es que tasa de conversion usa tookam.

Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Acabo de abrirla ::
> 
> Ya tengo el IBAN y me llegará la tarjeta mastercard en unos días. No te piden cantidad mínima. Lo que voy a hacer es transferir algo de dinero e ir probando a domiciliar algún recibo, a ver si hay pegas.



Así es no tienes que tener saldo mínimo,yo fui muy cauto y lo primero que hice fue registrar esta nueva cuenta de Number 26 en Paypal,ya sabéis que Paypal para verificar que la cuenta es tuya te transfiere dos pequeñas cantidades de unos 0.18€ a la cuenta en cuestión,y con esas dos cantidades que sumaban 0,40€ estuve jugando unos días transfiriendo a mis cuentas en España y en UK para ver el tiempo que tardaban en llegar,y si era todo gratis y correcto,y así fue,todo perfecto.

Ahora ya tengo una gran parte de mis ahorros en Alemania lejos del régimen sanchista podemita en ciernes.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 14:28 ----------




ilusion dijo:


> Hola,
> Pues ayer hice una transferencia desde ing que se supone que llega en el mismo dia o al siguiente y todavia no hay nada reflejado en number26
> 
> Enviado desde mi XFire mediante Tapatalk



Las transferencias desde España a Number 26 si las haces antes de las 17H,llegan al día siguiente y suelen entrar a las 13h,a mi al menos siempre sobre las 13h me llega el aviso de entrada de dinero procedente de mi cuenta en España o UK.


----------



## Summer dream (5 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Pues creo que esta inflado, el cambio eur-usd mastercard a fecha de ayer es de 1.090200 y el de xe de hoy es de 1.11680.
> Para 100 euros la diferencia son 2,7 euros.
> Si tookam usa el cambio que sale en xe, la comision sobre los 100 euros es de 1,5 y sale mas barato tookam. Lo que no se es que tasa de conversion usa tookam.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk



Para comparar, hay que buscar el cambio de mastercard y de Xe del mismo día. Durante los últimos días el dólar está bajando respecto al euro.


----------



## flint19 (5 Feb 2016)

Summer dream dijo:


> Para comparar, hay que buscar el cambio de mastercard y de Xe del mismo día. Durante los últimos días el dólar está bajando respecto al euro.



Es lo suyo, ya lo se, pero en la pagina de mastercard no estaba la cotizacion del dia. En cualquier caso, algo más caro debe ser.

Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 23:27 ----------




EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Así es no tienes que tener saldo mínimo,yo fui muy cauto y lo primero que hice fue registrar esta nueva cuenta de Number 26 en Paypal,ya sabéis que Paypal para verificar que la cuenta es tuya te transfiere dos pequeñas cantidades de unos 0.18€ a la cuenta en cuestión,y con esas dos cantidades que sumaban 0,40€ estuve jugando unos días transfiriendo a mis cuentas en España y en UK para ver el tiempo que tardaban en llegar,y si era todo gratis y correcto,y así fue,todo perfecto.
> 
> Ahora ya tengo una gran parte de mis ahorros en Alemania lejos del régimen sanchista podemita en ciernes.
> 
> ...



Las transferencias de number26 a España son rapidísimas. Hice una hoy a las ocho y media de la mañana y cuando miré esta tarde a las seis, ya estaba en el banco de aquí. 

Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## resonator (8 Feb 2016)

Mi nivel de inglés es malo tirando a peor. Entender, lo entiendo , pero una conversación fluida creo que no seria capaz de seguirla.

¿Que os preguntan exactamente en el videochat?


----------



## bumbuja (8 Feb 2016)

Sólo te preguntan el correo y la fecha de nacimiento. El resto son indicaciones: te voy a sacar una foto, muestra el pasaporte de tal forma, etc. Por poco que domines el inglés o alemán, rapidísimo y sin problemas. 

De hecho espero que dediquen los recursos a cosas mas útiles que adaptarlo a otros idiomas.

Saludos.


----------



## flint19 (8 Feb 2016)

resonator dijo:


> Mi nivel de inglés es malo tirando a peor. Entender, lo entiendo , pero una conversación fluida creo que no seria capaz de seguirla.
> 
> ¿Que os preguntan exactamente en el videochat?



Bueno, ellos tampoco hablan un inglés de Oxford, precisamente, tienen -o al menos el que me tocó a mí- un acentazo alemán que tira patrás ::

Yo de inglés no ando sobrado. Me saqué el fce hace algunos años y estoy muy oxidado, pero conseguí el objetivo.

Lo primero se presentan y te dicen que van a hacer la identificación. Lo primero, te sacan una foto. Te dicen si se ve bien, si no se ve, que te pongas mas cerca, mas lejos, etc. Hasta aquí ningún problema. Entre medias, te llega un pin al móvil y tienes que introducirlo en un espacio que tienes sin perder la videoconferencia, está muy bien pensado.

Luego llega la parte difícil, que es la de escanear el pasaporte. Hay gente que no lo consigue: que si la luz, que si la camara, que si el reflejo... a mí me decía el tío "turn the page to the left" y yo pasaba la página cuando el tío quería que volteara el pasaporte a la izquierda,  pero vamos, toda la vida yo he entendido "turn the page" como "pása página" asi que...
También te pide que lo muevas -creo que para comprobar los hologramas- y sacar también una foto a la portada del pasaporte. Es un poco lioso, pero al final se saca.

Bueno, tras conseguir escanear el pasaporte, el pavo me suelta "Can you tell me your "det of buz"?... y yo quedo así: ::
- sorry?
- yor det of buz?
- can you repeat please? I didn't get that.
- your det of buz, det of buz.

Total, que me quedé pensando un rato, hasta que caí en la cuenta de que me estaba preguntando "my date of birth", con su acentazo alemán )

Y... básicamente eso es todo, no recuerdo ahora mismo que me preguntaran mucho más. Pero vamos, la conversación, aunque fluida del todo no fue, se llevó xD.

PD: Ah y tuve que deletrear el número del pasaporte, pero vamos, eso es inglés nivel ESO.



---------- Post added 08-feb-2016 at 15:46 ----------

Hola gente,

Al fin me llegó la tarjeta de number26 -muy chula, por cierto, con zonas transparentes- La activé directamente desde el móvil en un momento, le configuré los límites y permisos y me dirigí a una sucursal de caixabank (que no es el banco que me queda más cerca, precisamente) con el único propósito de sacar 20 euros de su cajero sin pagar comisión ::

Nada, sin ningún problema: en el cajero aparece que le van a cobrar a mi banco 2€ (que no sé si será verdad, siendo un banco alemán) y que la cantidad que el banco me repercutirá a mí es de 0€.
Tras sacar la pasta, notificación al instante en el móvil y el saldo actualizado inmediatamente. (Los 20€, sin rastro de comisiones).
Luego fui a hacer la compra del día y lo mismo: perfecto, notificación inmediatamente tras pagar y actualización del saldo.

Resumiendo, más contento que unas castañuelas con el banco este, de momento. Mis dies al exclavizador, que abrió el hilo y me dio a conocer el banco.

Saludos.


----------



## serhost (9 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Bueno, ellos tampoco hablan un inglés de Oxford, precisamente, tienen -o al menos el que me tocó a mí- un acentazo alemán que tira patrás ::
> 
> Yo de inglés no ando sobrado. Me saqué el fce hace algunos años y estoy muy oxidado, pero conseguí el objetivo.
> 
> ...



Me pasó exactamente igual, EXACTO, para mi que nos tocó el mismo: dat of buuuz le dije ahh you mean birthdate y el fulano descolocado, no se enteró. Lo de turn the page también, me indicó con un plástico lo que quería, también le dije I'll move the passport to the left then.

Y mi inglés no es perfecto, pero vaya, que se explicasen un poquito mejor no estaría nada mal, menos mal que se hacen entender a señas, para que luego hablen del nivel de inglés de los alemanes, son con diferencia quienes peor lo hablan IMHO.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Feb 2016)

esta bien para diversificar pero si al final peta todo dara igual que tengas la molla aquí ó en Pernambuco...ojo que Yo me estoy mirando igualmente el abrirme cta. en Number...:


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Feb 2016)

Ahora con la quiebra que se avecina de Deutsche Bank me esta dando miedo tener cuenta en Alemania,con lo contento que estaba yo con mi cuenta en Number 26.

Ya no sabe uno que hacer,si no son los podemitas es esto,al final me voy a Monese,en Libras seguro que esta todo mas a salvo.


----------



## dac1 (9 Feb 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ahora con la quiebra que se avecina de Deutsche Bank me esta dando miedo tener cuenta en Alemania,con lo contento que estaba yo con mi cuenta en Number 26.
> 
> Ya no sabe uno que hacer,si no son los podemitas es esto,al final me voy a Monese,en Libras seguro que esta todo mas a salvo.



Que es Monese? Puedes aclararlo mas??


----------



## flint19 (9 Feb 2016)

Algo parecido a number26 pero basado en UK y Estonia. Hay un hilo en este mismo subforo.

Enviado desde mi ONE A2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Feb 2016)

dac1 dijo:


> Que es Monese? Puedes aclararlo mas??



es igual que number26 pero ingles, y el banco que le da soporte es estonio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Feb 2016)

tener cta.en libras también estaría bien...pa diversificar y tal...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 Feb 2016)

La verdad que tras lo de Deutsche Bank y la incertidumbre que hay creada he decidido traer de vuelta parte de mis ahorros de Number 26 a España,con lo contento que estaba yo con mi cuenta en Alemania.

Otra parte la he mandado a UK en Libras a Monese y Revolutapp

Si el podemismo se agrava ya tomaré medidas mas drásticas.


----------



## serhost (11 Feb 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La verdad que tras lo de Deutsche Bank y la incertidumbre que hay creada he decidido traer de vuelta parte de mis ahorros de Number 26 a España,con lo contento que estaba yo con mi cuenta en Alemania.
> 
> Otra parte la he mandado a UK en Libras a Monese y Revolutapp
> 
> Si el podemismo se agrava ya tomaré medidas mas drásticas.



Supongo que sabes que para las cantidades que movemos los comunes mortales muy probablemente no te merezca la pena el paso a libras por temas de comisiones hacia uno y otro lado.

Tener miedo de todos los bancos alemanes por el DB en un momento concreto parece pánico desmedido, no digo que no estés atento, sino que no sobrereacciones.

Y por cierto, no sabía yo que el "podemismo" era la causa de la mala racha del Deutsche Bank y de number26.

Mirar por el dinero y temer perderlo = normal. Reaccionar exageradamente = Perder dinero.

Yo seguiré teniendo unos euros en la cuenta. Me sale a cuenta para mi día a día: compras + alguna retirada esporádica de efectivo que puedo hacer en cualquier cajero. Si se hundiese todo (poco probable) no perdería tampoco demasiado.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Feb 2016)

serhost dijo:


> Supongo que sabes que para las cantidades que movemos los comunes mortales muy probablemente no te merezca la pena el paso a libras por temas de comisiones hacia uno y otro lado.
> 
> Tener miedo de todos los bancos alemanes por el DB en un momento concreto parece pánico desmedido, no digo que no estés atento, sino que no sobrereacciones.
> 
> ...



Utilizo Revolutapp que me cambia de Euros a Libras y viceversa sin comisión alguna,a exacto precio instantáneo de mercado y de ahí transfiero a Monese mi cuenta en UK. Así que todo gratuito,cero comisiones.

El podemismo es el que me hace no querer tener dinero en bancos españoles,nada tiene que ver con los alemanes,y aunque yo sea un cero a la izquierda en cuanto a ahorros mi esfuerzo me ha costado ganarlo y no voy a permitir que ni una debacle bancaria en Alemania o un corralito podemita en España me esquilme.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Feb 2016)

Otro que se une al club...este ¿ no se puede mirar la cuenta en el PC ? ¿ solo en el Smart ?...no tengo Android ni IOS...


----------



## flint19 (16 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Otro que se une al club...este ¿ no se puede mirar la cuenta en el PC ? ¿ solo en el Smart ?...no tengo Android ni IOS...



Se puede operar desde la web en el pc sin problemas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Se puede operar desde la web en el pc sin problemas.



huuummm... entro en el Log con mi e-mail y mi password y a continuación me sale las 2 tiendas para vincular mi móvil (una de Android y otra de IOS )...y de ahí no paso...:|


----------



## flint19 (16 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> huuummm... entro en el Log con mi e-mail y mi password y a continuación me sale las 2 tiendas para vincular mi móvil (una de Android y otra de IOS )...y de ahí no paso...:|



¿Has hecho ya la identificación por videoconferencia?. Para eso si que necesitarías el móvil. Hay quien dice que la ha hecho desde el pc con webcam, pero no se cómo se solicita (y tienes que tener webcam)

A partir de ahí ya te sale el balance, las estadísticas, las transferencias, etc.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Feb 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> ¿Has hecho ya la identificación por videoconferencia?. Para eso si que necesitarías el móvil. Hay quien dice que la ha hecho desde el pc con webcam, pero no se cómo se solicita (y tienes que tener webcam)
> 
> A partir de ahí ya te sale el balance, las estadísticas, las transferencias, etc.



si, ya me he identificado via webcam, con Pasaporte, preguntas de rigor e introducido los 6 dígitos...y adiós muy buenas...tal vez tendre que enviarles un mail...:S


----------



## flint19 (16 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> si, ya me he identificado via webcam, con Pasaporte, preguntas de rigor e introducido los 6 dígitos...y adiós muy buenas...tal vez tendre que enviarles un mail...:S



Pues sí, pregúntales porque ya ves, en la captura que he subido se ve como sale la web cuando ya está 100% operativa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Feb 2016)

Les he enviado captura y explicado el problema. Y me parece que al final no me sirve de nada haber dado mis datos y Pasaporte. Si no tengo Android nada. Menuda puta estafa.


----------



## bumbuja (17 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Les he enviado captura y explicado el problema. Y me parece que al final no me sirve de nada haber dado mis datos y Pasaporte. Si no tengo Android nada. Menuda puta estafa.



Abrase visto, un banco para móvil que no permite usarse sin móvil. No sé donde vamos a llegar. ::

Por cierto, edito para comentar que estoy muy satisfecho con mi cuenta en number26. Un 10 para ellos.


----------



## flint19 (17 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Les he enviado captura y explicado el problema. Y me parece que al final no me sirve de nada haber dado mis datos y Pasaporte. Si no tengo Android nada. Menuda puta estafa.



La verdad es que en los requisitos pone:

you are at least 18 years of age
you are a permanent resident of one of our supported countries
you have a *compatible* smartphone

Y que los smartphones compatibles son:

iPhone 4 and later (minimum iOS version 7)
Android phones with Android 4.3 or later

Vale que es una putada, pero hombre, tampoco lo llamaría estafa, que nadie te ha quitado ni un céntimo y te dicen con antelación lo que necesitas.

PD: De momento, yo también estoy contento. Funciona como debe y sin problemas. La única pega que he encontrado es que no te deja eliminar o editar contactos (para las transferencias). Lo he comentado con su soporte y me han dicho que lo están implementando para la próxima versión de la app.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (17 Feb 2016)

Para transferencias es imprescindible tener el móvil que tengas enlazado con el banco ,pues tienes que autorizarla con tu pin de transferencias directamente en el móvil,es decir puedes iniciar una transferencia desde el PC pero a la hora de confirmarla te derivará al móvil que tengas vinculado a tu cuenta en NUmber 26 para confirmarla.

Yo la verdad que estoy muy contento,pena que el temor sobrevuele Alemania estos días.


----------



## dac1 (17 Feb 2016)

Yo he probado sacar en el cajero y no cobra comision y pagar con la tarjeta sin problemas ideal como cuenta monedero


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2016)

me tendre que pillar una Tablet para ver si funciona el tema...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Feb 2016)

GurusBlog


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Feb 2016)

Acabo de dejar a 0€ mi cuenta en Number 26, Wirecard el banco que da soporte a N26 ha sido pillada en unos supuestos informes falsos,y ha caído en bolsa esta mañana un 13%,de momento me salgo de este banco y pongo en cuarentena a N26,entre lo de Deutsche Bank y ahora esto el panorama bancario alemán ha dejado de ser tranquilizador.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Feb 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Acabo de dejar a 0€ mi cuenta en Number 26, Wirecard el banco que da soporte a N26 ha sido pillada en unos supuestos informes falsos,y ha caído en bolsa esta mañana un 13%,de momento me salgo de este banco y pongo en cuarentena a N26,entre lo de Deutsche Bank y ahora esto el panorama bancario alemán ha dejado de ser tranquilizador.



pues no te fies tampoco de los bancos españoles porque se ha adelantado que el santander no va a pasar los tests en USA...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Feb 2016)

pues vaya...


----------



## musashi (24 Feb 2016)

Está cayendo más de un 20%, wirecard niega las acusaciones y se cree que es un ataque de short traders. Sinceramente, la banca tiene un grave problema de confianza a nivel global.


----------



## flint19 (24 Feb 2016)

Joder, no se salva ni uno. De todas maneras yo la estoy usando de cuenta monedero así que no me preocupa.


----------



## Covas (26 Feb 2016)

Por arrojar un poco de luz, llevo casi dos meses usando la cuenta sin problema. El viernes me cobraron una comisión? Fantasma de 1,20€ cuyo concepto no aparece en la cuenta. Les envié un correo el domingo y sigo esperando la respuesta.


----------



## musashi (26 Feb 2016)

La acción está remontando algo con la compra de títulos de los directivos de Wirecard. Parece que éste no es el primer ataque a la acción sino que hubo otros en el pasado. Mi opinión es que este banco no tiene profundidad actualmente para mantener ahorros en él, es útil para usar la tarjeta sin comisiones o como cuenta monedero.


----------



## Peluca (26 Feb 2016)

Covas dijo:


> Por arrojar un poco de luz, llevo casi dos meses usando la cuenta sin problema. El viernes me cobraron una comisión? Fantasma de 1,20€ cuyo concepto no aparece en la cuenta. Les envié un correo el domingo y sigo esperando la respuesta.



Me pasó exactamente lo mismo. En la aplicación móvil, el saldo era de 1,20 € inferior a lo que debería ser. Si iba al balance mensual si aparecía el saldo correcto.

Ahora mismo acabo de abrir la aplicación y ya aparece el importe correcto.

EDIT: Por cierto, les mandé un email y tampoco han contestado.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Feb 2016)

Una pena porque estaba ilusionado con mi cuenta en Alemania,desde luego a los alemanes últimamente les crecen los enanos.


----------



## musashi (26 Feb 2016)

Saldrán más cuentas UE vía app, esto sólo es el principio, la banca actual va a desaparecer tal y como la conocemos, hay que estar atento e ir buscando alternativas.


----------



## Covas (26 Feb 2016)

Peluca dijo:


> Me pasó exactamente lo mismo. En la aplicación móvil, el saldo era de 1,20 € inferior a lo que debería ser. Si iba al balance mensual si aparecía el saldo correcto.
> 
> Ahora mismo acabo de abrir la aplicación y ya aparece el importe correcto.
> 
> EDIT: Por cierto, les mandé un email y tampoco han contestado.



Al César lo que es del César. A las tres de la tarde me han respondido el correo y ya está el saldo correcto.

Es el único inconveniente que le encuentro como cuenta monedero, la lentitud con los correos, si bien por teléfono en diez minutos estás hablando con un operador.


----------



## racional (1 Mar 2016)

Hemos pasado de pagar comisiones a los bancos a que te pagen por abrir cuentas como esta haciendo openbank, ing y puede que alguna más con sus promociones.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Mar 2016)

Parece que se han calmado las aguas respecto a Wirecard Bank y su modelo de negocio se afianza,he decidido volver a traspasar fondos a Number 26.


----------



## vividor (9 Mar 2016)

Había cierto alboroto entre los usuarios de NUMBER26 por que han empezado a cobrar comisiones por su servicios CASH26, alguno estaba ciertamente indignado...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Mar 2016)

En España ese servicio no lo ofrece N26,solo es en Alemania y Austria. En España es gratis sacar en cajeros.


----------



## flint19 (10 Mar 2016)

Aparte, han puesto comisiones sólo para el ingreso de dinero, ya que les cobraban a ellos comisiones bastante elevadas por custodia y transporte, las retiradas de dinero siguen siendo gratuitas.
Pero esto es como todo, de momento, no cobran por sacar dinero en cajeros, si algún día empiezan a cobrar, adiós.


----------



## dac1 (10 Mar 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Aparte, han puesto comisiones sólo para el ingreso de dinero, ya que les cobraban a ellos comisiones bastante elevadas por custodia y transporte, las retiradas de dinero siguen siendo gratuitas.
> Pero esto es como todo, de momento, no cobran por sacar dinero en cajeros, si algún día empiezan a cobrar, adiós.



que number 26 cobra por ingresar dinero???? puedes aclarar mas ese dato??


----------



## musashi (10 Mar 2016)

Ingresar por transferencia es gratis, cobra un 1,5% a partir de 100 euros al mes si se hace un ingreso en Alemania a través del servicio Cash26. Al no existir dicho servicio en España no nos afecta.


----------



## flint19 (11 Mar 2016)

dac1 dijo:


> que number 26 cobra por ingresar dinero???? puedes aclarar mas ese dato??



Como te ha dicho otro forero, a partir de ahora cobra comisión por ingresos, pero sólo los efectuados por cash26.

Cash26 es un servicio que tienen solo en Alemania y que consiste básicamente que puedes retirar e ingresar dinero en tiendas y supermercados (directamente, sin cajero).

El poner comisión por ingreso viene por lo que dije antes, el dinero luego lo tienen que llevar físicamente de la tienda al banco y a number26 le cobran una pasta por transporte y custodia.


----------



## Kennedy (15 Mar 2016)

He intentado varias veces la videoconferencia, pero cuando llego al tema pasaporte me dicen que la calidad de la conexión es muy mala. Tengo Ono.

Qué operador de internet habéis usado vosotros?


----------



## whiskito2002 (15 Mar 2016)

Kennedy dijo:


> He intentado varias veces la videoconferencia, pero cuando llego al tema pasaporte me dicen que la calidad de la conexión es muy mala. Tengo Ono.
> 
> Qué operador de internet habéis usado vosotros?




movistar adsl


----------



## RosadeFoc (31 Mar 2016)

Hola.

Iba a abrir un hilo con number26 y he visto que ya hay uno abierto. Para aquél que le pille esto de nuevo y tenga dudas decirle que estoy encantado con este banco por todas las facilidades que me han puesto para darme de alta (10 minutos contados) así como por no pagar comisiones en ningún banco español según dicen, yo he probado 2 (La Caixa y el Santander).

Está claro que la cuenta es para utilizar de monedero y tener la nómina en cualquier cuenta bienvenida que la exija.

Para el incrédulo como lo era yo, hoy mismo he sacado dinero de laCaixa y el Santander. 

laCaixa:

2€ de comisión para number26 0€ para mi:







Para no darles dinero al banco más odioso del mundo, he dado a cancelar en esa pantalla para ir al Santander.

Santander:

1,80€ de comisión para number26 0€ para mi. No he podido ni cancelar la pantalla que aparecía porque te la enseñaba fugazmente y te sacaba el dinero. Muy guarro por el Santander aunque no me afecte.

Este el resultado en mi móvil:


----------



## sonykus (11 Abr 2016)

Buenas tardes,

La experiencia con Number26 ha sido positiva hasta la fecha, no me han cobrado comisiones por ninguna de las operaciones básicas; pagar con tarjeta, sacar dinero del cajero (zona euro), domiciliar pagos, etc.

Lo único que si trabajáis con otra moneda que no sea el euro hay que ir con cautela, por ejemplo, en su web indican que para retirar/pagar en moneda extranjera trabajan con Transferwise y en su web se puede ver el tipo de cambio que van a aplicar, hasta aquí todo bien, yo aún no he podido comprobarlo ya que no he salido de la zona euro, cuando tenga la oportunidad actualizo el post. 

Ahora bien si vais a recibir pagos en vuestra cuenta en otra moneda el tipo de cambio es bastante desfavorable, he hecho la prueba enviando 100 GBP (libra esterlina) a Number26 y me han ingresado 101,48€ (a un tipo de cambio de 0,8179) que mirando en transferwise sería de 0,8014 correspondiente a 124,78€, como veis la diferencia es bastante grande. Así que quizás salga más a cuenta realizar la conversión a euro antes de emitir el pago. Por ejemplo, los cobros de Amazon.co.uk en libras los paso a euros desde el conversor de Amazon y las transferencias internacionales en libras las cambio antes a euros desde el mismo banco. Swissquote me hubiera hecho el cambio a 0,8087 (me hubiera convertido 100 GBP a 123,65€)


Es rizar mucho el rizo pero siempre va bien tener esta información de por mano, espero que os haya servido 

Un saludo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Abr 2016)

sonykus dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> La experiencia con Number26 ha sido positiva hasta la fecha, no me han cobrado comisiones por ninguna de las operaciones básicas; pagar con tarjeta, sacar dinero del cajero (zona euro), domiciliar pagos, etc.
> 
> ...



a ver si te entiendo, quieres decir que si haces la conversion en number26 para pagar en una tienda el cambio es muy favorable, pero si ingresas dinero en la cuenta en otra moneda distina entonces el cambio es muy dafavorable?.

pero en este caso creo que se pueden tener varias cuentas en number26 en varias monedas distintas, no?.


----------



## sonykus (14 Abr 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> a ver si te entiendo, quieres decir que si haces la conversion en number26 para pagar en una tienda el cambio es muy favorable, pero si ingresas dinero en la cuenta en otra moneda distina entonces el cambio es muy dafavorable?.
> 
> exacto
> 
> pero en este caso creo que se pueden tener varias cuentas en number26 en varias monedas distintas, no?.



pues creo que de momento solo se puede tener en euros, aunque sería ideal que fuera una cuenta multidivisa.


----------



## flint19 (21 Abr 2016)

Hola,

Se me acaba de actualizar la app y viene con dos novedades interesantes:

- Por fin está traducida al español.
- Por fin se pueden borrar los contactos de las transferencias (y ver el historial de transacciones con ese contacto)

El resto, funciona igual (de bien).

Saludos.


----------



## reydmus (24 Abr 2016)

Igual es una tonteria pero prefiero preguntarlo: ¿Dan numero de cuenta iban y se puede domiciliar ahi algun recibo y historia? ¿Las transferencias luego son gratis?


----------



## serhost (24 Abr 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Se me acaba de actualizar la app y viene con dos novedades interesantes:
> 
> ...



Traducido al español sólo están las fechas, no el resto.

Personalmente me da igual, esté en español, inglés o alemán mientras no me cobren comisiones por sacar dinero ni por pagar en divisa distinta al euro.

Y cómo ya he comentado en más de una ocasión, me encanta el mecanismo de envío de dinero por email: das el email, autorizas la cantidad de dinero y el banco envía un correo en tu nombre a la otra persona para solicitarle el número de cuenta donde quiere que se le haga la transferencia. Es cómodo. Esto, en determinados casos y para empresas, podría eliminar la necesidad de cheques.


----------



## Baubens (24 Abr 2016)

y si quiebra ese banco aleman por lo de DB en octubre y se os quedan vuestros dineros?


----------



## flint19 (24 Abr 2016)

reydmus dijo:


> Igual es una tonteria pero prefiero preguntarlo: ¿Dan numero de cuenta iban y se puede domiciliar ahi algun recibo y historia? ¿Las transferencias luego son gratis?



Para las dos preguntas, la respuesta es sí.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 15:00 ----------




serhost dijo:


> Traducido al español sólo están las fechas, no el resto.
> 
> Personalmente me da igual, esté en español, inglés o alemán mientras no me



A mí también me da igual, pero está completamente traducida tanto la web como la app. Hay que seleccionar el idioma en ajustes.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 15:02 ----------




Baubens dijo:


> y si quiebra ese banco aleman por lo de DB en octubre y se os quedan vuestros dineros?



Pasaría lo mismo que pasó aquí con bankia, mas o menos.


----------



## serhost (24 Abr 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Para las dos preguntas, la respuesta es sí.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 15:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Tengo la app actualizada y sólo me deja inglés o alemán. Quizás aún no esté la actualización disponible para todos los modelos o algo.

Corrijo: desde la web sí (la segunda vez) y entonces si lo cambias desde un sitio lo cambia al otro (el móvil) pero desde el móvil sólo me deja cambiar entre inglés y alemán de momento.


----------



## flint19 (24 Abr 2016)

serhost dijo:


> Tengo la app actualizada y sólo me deja inglés o alemán. Quizás aún no esté la actualización disponible para todos los modelos o algo.
> 
> Corrijo: desde la web sí (la segunda vez) y entonces si lo cambias desde un sitio lo cambia al otro (el móvil) pero desde el móvil sólo me deja cambiar entre inglés y alemán de momento.



Ah, pues puede ser eso. Yo tengo la versión ios (iphone) y deja cambiar a inglés, alemán, francés, español e italiano.


----------



## Doctorado (26 Abr 2016)

siguen sin admitir el DNI para darse de alta?


----------



## Fantasma de Bruce Lee (26 Abr 2016)

De momento ya no admiten clientes españoles.


Hey!

You may have noticed just now that the NUMBER26 app didn't allow you to proceed with your verification process. The reason is that due to high demand, we’re temporarily backed-up in completing the identity verification procedure in your country. So we've added you to our ID-check waiting list. We hope to be caught up again soon, and we'll email you as soon as you can resume and complete your account signup.

Sorry for the delay and thanks for your interest in NUMBER26!




Have any questions?
Our Support Center is happy to help.


----------



## Barruno (26 Abr 2016)

Fantasma de Bruce Lee dijo:


> De momento ya no admiten clientes españoles.



Joder. Pues vaya.
No me lo esperaba, pero ademas de verdad

escrito desde algun lugar, seguro. desde un zapatofono


----------



## flint19 (27 Abr 2016)

Ahí lo único que dicen es que están saturados de peticiones de alta, que no dan abasto y que ponen las peticiones en lista de espera hasta que puedan volver a tramitarlas.
Y no es sólo españoles, en Francia, Grecia, Irlanda, Italia, etc. están igual.


----------



## serhost (27 Abr 2016)

Con la última actualización de la app de android ya se puede cambiar el idioma a español.

Espero que number26 no muera de éxito.


----------



## serhost (25 May 2016)

Ahora atienden por el chat en castellano


----------



## zyro (25 May 2016)

serhost dijo:


> Ahora atienden por el chat en castellano



pero ese chat es sólo para clientes, supongo, como una especie de soporte.

Pues si es así ya podían abrir de nuevo la admisión de españoles y hacer la verificación en spanish.


----------



## serhost (26 May 2016)

zyro dijo:


> pero ese chat es sólo para clientes, supongo, como una especie de soporte.
> 
> Pues si es así ya podían abrir de nuevo la admisión de españoles y hacer la verificación en spanish.



Es más divertido hacerla en inglés, filtras a los clientes que no saben idiomas


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 May 2016)

Cómo va la lista de espera? en Twitter veo mucha gente ansiosa de entrar en Number 26.

Yo os comento mi experiencia desde diciembre, muy buena cero comisiones,cero fallos de la app,puntualidad en las transferencias entrantes y salientes.

Mi cuenta en Berlín me da una gran tranquilidad.


----------



## vividor (27 May 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Cómo va la lista de espera? en Twitter veo mucha gente ansiosa de entrar en Number 26.
> 
> Yo os comento mi experiencia desde diciembre, muy buena cero co GCmisiones,cero fallos de la app,puntualidad en las transferencias entrantes y salientes.
> 
> Mi cuenta en Berlín me da una gran tranquilidad.



Yo el mayor problema que encuentro es domiciliar historias en la cuenta... De primeras la nómina, el banco no lo acepta, "sólo cuentas nacionales (sic)...", la tarjeta de crédito del carrefour tampoco, la de bankinter menos (son tarjetas gratuitas que no llevan asociadas ninguna cuenta en particular, la pones donde quieras...), la cuota mensual del gimnasio igual, le doy el iban y "no la acepta el sistema (sic)", al final necesito una cuenta "nasioná" para domiciliar historias... Una puta mierda que no es culpa de NUMBER26 por supuesto...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Jun 2016)

Desde ayer muchos clientes de Number 26 de todos los países en los que operan estan recibiendo mails comunicando la cancelación unilateral de sus cuentas y dándoles dos meses para retirar sus depósitos,todo ello por iniciativa de Wirecard Bank que es el banco que da soporte,leyendo en foros en inglés y alemán parece que se trata de los clientes que no realizan compras con la tarjeta y sí extracciones en cajeros de manera continuada lo que arroja un balance de beneficio negativo para el banco y la cuenta en sí no es rentable.

La banca gratuita en estos tiempos es rara de ver,lo que no sé es por qué no han aplicado una tasa mensual como Monese,debe ser que quieren mantener su esencia de banco gratuito para sus clientes mas rentables.


----------



## Doctorado (1 Jun 2016)

ya van a cerrar el chiringuito? poco ha durado


----------



## serhost (1 Jun 2016)

Según dicen, se libran de clientes "no rentables" que retiran dinero pero no pagan con la tarjeta.

Anyone else on here get their number 26 account cancelled out of the blue as well? : germany

A mi no me ha llegado nada, pero no me gusta que haya condiciones invisibles, me gusta la estabilidad en una cuenta, quien la cancele que sea yo en el peor caso.

Por mi que fijen un máximo de operaciones en cajero o lo que sea, pero que quede claro.

Relacionado:
Number 26 closes my account without giving me a reason - Finance - Toytown Germany

Angry Number26 Customers Accuse The &apos;New Bank&apos; Of Cancelling Their Account Without Explanation - iStackr.com

Y añado, yo he retirado en seis meses que tengo la cuenta unas 7-8 veces dinero, la estaba usando como cuenta monedero para pagar cosas y para retirar ocasionalmente, visto lo visto, si siguen las quejas, puede que quien de de baja la cuenta sea yo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Jun 2016)

Yo sigo contento,no he sacado nunca en cajeros solo compras online ,transferencias etc,las retiradas en cajero son bastantes caras,este tipo de fintech son anti cash de hecho lo promueven bastante y será el propio cash el que acabe con ellas.


----------



## Juan Garcia (1 Jun 2016)

¿ Se podrá abrir directamente en Berlín ?

Tendrás que llevar el DNI o te exigen el pasaporte de todos modos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Jun 2016)

este es el banco que iba de buen rollo, gafapaster y tal...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Jun 2016)

Han emitido un comunicado en el que dicen que el número de cuentas canceladas es insignificante, que tienen sus motivos para cerrar cada una de ellas y que la ley les ampara, a mi realmente no me parecen modos, el dinero no corre peligro en ningún momento,esta garantizado por el Fondo de Reserva alemán que es cosa seria.

No me gustan las maneras aplicadas pero me sale muy a cuenta tener cuenta bancaria en Alemania. Asi que seguiré con ellos.


----------



## vividor (1 Jun 2016)

Hay mamoneo gordo, la verdad es que "ir de guay" y quedar como un villano, no tiene precio, yo tengo una pequeña cantidad que no supera los 1000 Euros y todavía no he efectuado ninguna retirada de efectivo ya que no lo he necesitado, mi intención era tener esta cuenta como referente para todas mis operaciones mensuales: cobros, pagos, etc..., pero entre que se me hace muy dificil domiciliar historias lo voy a dejar como una cuenta monedero y poco más...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Jun 2016)

vividor dijo:


> Yo el mayor problema que encuentro es domiciliar historias en la cuenta... De primeras la nómina, el banco no lo acepta, "sólo cuentas nacionales (sic)...", la tarjeta de crédito del carrefour tampoco, la de bankinter menos (son tarjetas gratuitas que no llevan asociadas ninguna cuenta en particular, la pones donde quieras...), la cuota mensual del gimnasio igual, le doy el iban y "no la acepta el sistema (sic)", al final necesito una cuenta "nasioná" para domiciliar historias... Una puta mierda que no es culpa de NUMBER26 por supuesto...



puede que sea el momento de cambiar de gimnasio y tarjeta de credito...


----------



## vividor (2 Jun 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> puede que sea el momento de cambiar de gimnasio y tarjeta de credito...



Lo de la tarjeta vale, pero el gimnasio son 17 Euros al mes tarifa plana y entrada sin limites a las instalaciones y claro, uno que es lonchafinista...


----------



## flint19 (2 Jun 2016)

Yo valoré en su día lo de usar esta cuenta para domiciliar recibos, pero me pasó lo mismo. No lo aceptaba la compañía eléctrica, ni la de telefono e internet, ni el gym, etc. total, que la uso de cuenta monedero. Eso sí, utilizo la tarjeta de débito para pagar todo lo que puedo, no es sólo para sacar de cajeros. Cada mes hago una transferencia de x pasta y de ahí sale casi todo. 

Lo de cerrar cuentas unilateralmente me parece una pasada. Podía hacer como revolut, que tiene una política de fair use y cuando pasas de una cantidad x (creo que eran 600 euros) al mes en retiradas de cajero te cobran una comisión sobre lo retirado.


----------



## flint19 (6 Jun 2016)

Han sacado un comunicado los de number26 por lo de las cancelaciones. Dicen que sólo han cancelado cuentas en los siguientes casos:
- sospechas de fraude o lavado de dinero. Nada que comentar aquí.
- uso indebido de retiradas de dinero en cajero, hablan de gente que hace entre 15 y 30 retiradas al mes. 
Me parece bien que haya políticas de uso razonable (revolut las tiene, por ejemplo). Lo que no me parece bien es que no se hicieran públicas de antemano y cerraran las cuentas sin dar ninguna explicación.
Parece que se han dado cuenta de la cagada y han habilitado una dirección de correo para informar a los afectados.

El comunicado:

https://number26.eu/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/NUMBER26_StatementCancellations_FairUsePolicy.pdf


Saludos.


----------



## vividor (6 Jun 2016)

Han ido de hipsters y la han cagado...


----------



## serhost (6 Jun 2016)

Creo que la han cagado bien, no llevan un año, al menos ofreciendo cuentas en España y extendiéndose por Europa y meten la pata en algo tan básico.

Yo he hecho pocas retiradas, por comodidad cuando no tengo obligaciones del tipo X retiradas X pagos al mes (de las que huyo) suelo pagar con la tarjeta, eso sí, si hay obligaciones muy restrictivas, no me sirve de nada o retiro efectivo y no uso la tarjeta.

El hecho de no definir unas condiciones, provoca una total inseguridad, además, no tienen respuesta cuando preguntas las condiciones concretas, dicen estar trabajando en ello pero no parece que quieran ni contestarte, me ha llevado 20 minutos y he tenido que desistir de obtener respuesta.

¿Sería tan difícil decir que se pueden hacer X retiradas gratuitas al mes o al año? Es que tiene guasa que un banco afincado en Berlín, donde casi nadie admite tarjetas no haya tenido en cuenta las comisiones de retirada, que suelen ser mayores que en España.

Si un banco me dice: 30 retiradas al año gratuitas en cualquier cajero, después dos euros, lo más probable es que me llegue y ambos tendríamos una seguridad para una relación algo más duradera, tanto el banco como yo.

Y aunque no soy un afectado, dejaré de usar la cuenta hasta que tengan algún tipo de fair use publicado, que no debería ser muy difícil.


----------



## Können (6 Jun 2016)

Yo creo que 15 retiradas mensuales, que es la cifra que más o menos dejan caer como cifra límite, es un poco excesivo. 15 retiradas implica que cada dos días, durante un mes, retiras dinero del cajero, y yo creo que es algo que no se da en un usuario que cae dentro de la media.

Que en el periodo de una semana, por la razón que sea (ejemplo, fiestas del pueblo) se haga una retirada diaria, lo puedo entender.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Jun 2016)

Number 26 se esta convirtiendo en un banco VIP,todo el mundo quiere entrar,hay largas lisyas de espera de mas de 2 meses para obtener una cuenta,y algunos que abusan del modelo de negocio de este banco son expulsados,lo que viene a decir este banco es que quienes necesiten tantas retiradas de cajero en realidad necesitan otro tipo de banco,Number 26 es para hacer pagos con tarjeta,o tener una cuenta ahorro en Alemania.

Yo tan contento,una vez mas los foreros de burbuja fuimos pioneros en entrar y ahora que ya estamos dentro estamos contentos,N26 ha podido cometer este error pero tienen muy buena fe, la banca en Alemania es una cosa seria no es el cachondeo de España.

Ánimo a los que estan en la lista de espera,a ver si pronto tienen su cuenta.


----------



## serhost (7 Jun 2016)

Ojo, el rumor dice que a partir de 3-4 extracciones al mes continuadas ya te dan de baja, al menos según he leído por ahí. El problema es que hasta que no publiquen su fair use, no lo sabemos con seguridad.

Lo dicho, mejor no usar esta cuenta de momento y si estabas pensando abrir una, mejor espera a ver que pasa. Con los bancos y tu dinero, las cosas mejor definidas completamente para evitar problemas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Jun 2016)

El cash es de paletos, quien se pase la vida yendo al cajero para sacar dinero es que no se ha enterado de qué van estos bancos, todos los foreros en N26 estamis satisfechos y conozco a varios amigos en lista de espera deseando entrar.

Así que si estabas pensando abrir una de momento no podrás jiji


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Jun 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El cash es de paletos, quien se pase la vida yendo al cajero para sacar dinero es que no se ha enterado de qué van estos bancos, todos los foreros en N26 estamis satisfechos y conozco a varios amigos en lista de espera deseando entrar.
> 
> Así que si estabas pensando abrir una de momento no podrás jiji



el cash es para los bancos españoles del oligopolio que no te pagan una mierda, es de tontos dejarles ganancias pagando con la tarjeta en las tiendas, a estos efectivo en sus cajeros...


----------



## serhost (8 Jun 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El cash es de paletos, quien se pase la vida yendo al cajero para sacar dinero es que no se ha enterado de qué van estos bancos, todos los foreros en N26 estamis satisfechos y conozco a varios amigos en lista de espera deseando entrar.
> 
> Así que si estabas pensando abrir una de momento no podrás jiji



Utilizar un banco que cancela porque sí, sin decir el motivo completo y publicarlo en el contrato es temerario en cuanto se le ve el pelo.

Si tus amigos igualmente se atreven, antes que tengan publicado nada sobre las condiciones de retirada de efectivo, son un pelín imprudentes.

Yo de momento dejo la cuenta abierta, sin uso y sin dinero, ya veremos si la retomo algún día, pero esperaré mínimo a que publiquen su fair-use.

Avisados estáis.


----------



## hapax (23 Jun 2016)

Number 26 lo tiene complicado en España. A mí me interesaba por sacar dinero de cualquier cajero. Lo he hecho un par de veces. A mí no me cobran nada, pero a N26 les pegan un palo. Eso no es sostenible salvo que pagues mucho con tarjeta o que no utilices nada el cajero. 
A mí ahora me parece más interesante la cuenta BBVA Online (es digital, pero tienes también oficinas por si hay problemas o para ingresar dinero) y otras como la de Openbank y la imaginBank (todas estas sin comisiones). Y ya lo siento porque estos bancos me caen mal


----------



## SaRmY (26 Jun 2016)

hapax dijo:


> Number 26 lo tiene complicado en España. A mí me interesaba por sacar dinero de cualquier cajero. Lo he hecho un par de veces. A mí no me cobran nada, pero a N26 les pegan un palo. Eso no es sostenible salvo que pagues mucho con tarjeta o que no utilices nada el cajero.
> A mí ahora me parece más interesante la *cuenta BBVA Online* (es digital, pero tienes también oficinas por si hay problemas o para ingresar dinero) y otras como la de Openbank y la imaginBank (todas estas sin comisiones). Y ya lo siento porque estos bancos me caen mal




Cuenta Online sin comisiones - BBVA.es

:8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8:


----------



## flint19 (7 Jul 2016)

Han publicado el fair use policy de retiradas en cajeros para residentes en Alemania.

- Menor de 26 años, nómina o pensión domiciliada o ingresos recurrentes de al menos 1000 euros: 5 retiradas gratuitas al mes, después comisión de 2 euros por retirada.

- Resto: 3 retiradas gratuitas al mes, después comisión de 2 euros por retirada.

Esto solo aplica para residentes alemanes, como he dicho (allí tienen comisiones por retirada en cajero de hasta 5 euros), pero da una idea de por dónde pueden ir los tiros para el resto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Jul 2016)

hapax dijo:


> Number 26 lo tiene complicado en España. A mí me interesaba por sacar dinero de cualquier cajero. Lo he hecho un par de veces. A mí no me cobran nada, pero a N26 les pegan un palo. Eso no es sostenible salvo que pagues mucho con tarjeta o que no utilices nada el cajero.
> A mí ahora me parece más interesante la cuenta BBVA Online (es digital, pero tienes también oficinas por si hay problemas o para ingresar dinero) y otras como la de Openbank y la imaginBank (todas estas sin comisiones). Y ya lo siento porque estos bancos me caen mal




te esta prestando un buen servicio, poder retirar dinero gratis en cualquier cajero del mundo, haz compras con la tarjeta si quieres conservar este servicio, lo mismo se puede decir de revolut, ellos me dan algo y yo les doy algo a cambio, lo que no pienso hacer es pagar con la tarjeta de bancos españoles, que no me dan nada a cambio y encima me cascan comisiones en los cajeros.


----------



## silverdaemon (7 Jul 2016)

he leido en internet que number26 ha cambiado las condiciones de retirada en cajeros


----------



## Merlin (7 Jul 2016)

Esto de los bancos móviles es muy buena idea y la voy a seguir de cerca a ver cómo evoluciona, pero de momento me quedo con mi cuenta nómina de ING, la cual tiene unas condiciones insuperables.


----------



## serhost (9 Jul 2016)

silverdaemon dijo:


> he leido en internet que number26 ha cambiado las condiciones de retirada en cajeros



Si, ha definido su fair use para clientes en Alemania.


----------



## THX 1138 (21 Jul 2016)

Parece que han recibido licencia de banco y cambian nombre a N26:

We are N26 | NUMBER26

"We just achieved official recognition as a licensed bank by the European Central Bank, with all the regulatory safety and competency that entails."


----------



## Baubens (21 Jul 2016)

lo mejor es una cooperativa de credito britanica de esas que diversifican y tienen parte en oro su propio coeficiente legal de caja puesto segun reglas internas etc... e invierten en economia real.


----------



## sonykus (21 Jul 2016)

THX 1138 dijo:


> Parece que han recibido licencia de banco y cambian nombre a N26:
> 
> We are N26 | NUMBER26
> 
> "We just achieved official recognition as a licensed bank by the European Central Bank, with all the regulatory safety and competency that entails."



Me acaba de llegar el mail, en la web dicen que a partir de septiembre enviarán más información sobre las nuevas opciones, a ver qué nos preparan .

"Since we launched the NUMBER26 account in 2015, we've been obsessed with designing the perfect personal banking experience. Many of you have been with us since the beginning, and you've seen all the ways we've brought this experience to life. Well – today marks the biggest development of them all.

We've achieved official recognition as a licensed bank by the European Central Bank, which means we can power our product with our own bank. We're reducing complexity one massive step so every action is only between you and us. That means more features like investment, savings, credit and insurance, but with far more personalization, innovation and speed. You'll see our next innovations in action in the coming weeks, with much more to come. 

In the spirit of reducing complexity, we're also simplifying our brand. We're now officially called N26, and you can see our new logo above. 

You don't need to do anything today. We'll reach out to existing customers in early September to explain how to take full advantage of N26 and all the benefits that the banking license will bring. 

Check out our new homepage, N26.com, and read our full announcement here."


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Jul 2016)

Creo que los clientes antiguos conservaremos el IBAN alemán pero que los nuevos tendrán ya un IBAN español, fin del sueño de tener una cuenta en Berlín para los que estaban esperando en la lista de espera.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2016 at 13:56 ----------




Merlin dijo:


> Esto de los bancos móviles es muy buena idea y la voy a seguir de cerca a ver cómo evoluciona, pero de momento me quedo con mi cuenta nómina de ING, la cual tiene unas condiciones insuperables.



Espero que no necesites cash con urgencia y que encuentres el cajero adecuado para sacar dinero,porque tengo un par de amigos con ING y cada vez que necesitan sacar del cajero se ven bastante agobiados porque les clavan comisiones en todos menos en Banco Popular,banco que es poco frecuente de ver, en cambio con N26 si te ciñes a unas normas y sacar unas cuantas veces al mes y a la vez haces tus diversos pagos con tarjeta jamás te van a cobrar comisión por sacar en ningún cajero sea cual sea. 

ING tiene otras ventajas pero ésta precísamente me temo que no es una de ellas.


----------



## vividor (22 Jul 2016)

Yo creo que el IBAN lo cambiarán a todos, y que seguirá siendo Alemán.


----------



## serhost (25 Ago 2016)

Llevaba tiempo sin utilizar la tarjeta de number26, hasta que he leído que han definido un poco su fair use, el cual, incluso aunque me lo aplicasen, creo que podría cuadrar con mis hábitos.

El caso es que he ido a un cajero del popular, me queda cerca de casa y normalmente les cobraban unos 65 céntimos por operación frente a los 2 € de La Caixa o el Santander y veo que ahora el Popular cobra 1,5 euros por operaciones en sus cajeros.

Vamos, si que les debe ir mal para que suban la comisión de 65 cts a 1,5 € ¿alguien sabe si con otras tarjetas nacionales el popular cobra menos comisiones?

(Por supuesto hablo de la comisión que le cobra el popular a number26)


----------



## Merlin (26 Ago 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Espero que no necesites cash con urgencia y que encuentres el cajero adecuado para sacar dinero,porque tengo un par de amigos con ING y cada vez que necesitan sacar del cajero se ven bastante agobiados porque les clavan comisiones en todos menos en Banco Popular,banco que es poco frecuente de ver, en cambio con N26 si te ciñes a unas normas y sacar unas cuantas veces al mes y a la vez haces tus diversos pagos con tarjeta jamás te van a cobrar comisión por sacar en ningún cajero sea cual sea.
> 
> ING tiene otras ventajas pero ésta precísamente me temo que no es una de ellas.



¿Pero qué película me estás contando? No es solo en el Banco Popular, en el Banco Pastor, en la Banca March y en las oficinas y cajeros de ING también puedes sacar cualquier cantidad de dinero gratuitamente. Y en Bankia y en Bankinter no pagas nada a partir de retiradas de 90 euros y en el resto de bancos no hay comisión a partir de 200 euros, esto último de los 200 € válido para toda España excepto para la Comunidad de Madrid ¿Dónde viven tus amigos que tienen tanto problema para sacar dinero?

Por lo tanto, si yo tuviera una emergencia pues sacaría 200 euros en cualquier cajero y no pagaría ni un céntimo de comisión. 

Y repito, a mí lo de N26 me parece una gran idea y les deseo lo mejor. De hecho, si alguna vez me cambio de banco será para pasarme a la banca móvil, jamás volverè a la banca tradicional.


----------



## flint19 (18 Nov 2016)

Me ha llegado la nueva tarjeta y ya he activado la nueva cuenta. Todo muy fácil y muy rápido. Nuevo iban alemán, nuevo bic y el resto todo igual.


----------



## vividor (18 Nov 2016)

Yo estoy a la espera de que me llegue...


----------



## caramon1980 (22 Nov 2016)

Estaba en la lista espera y ya estoy dado de alta, cinco minutos, todo muy rapido.
Mandaron un correo en el cual informaban que se mantenian las condiciones y sin problemas, IBAN aleman.
Ahora a no superar los 50mil para no presentar modelo 720 y a esperar la tarjeta. ;-)


----------



## vividor (9 Dic 2016)

Buenas shurs, ¿¿teneís problemas para activar la tarjeta nueva y proceder al cambio al nuevo IBAN??... 
Recibí la tarjeta la semana pasada y no hay forma de activarla a través de su App, la tengo actualizada a su última versión, sigo los pasos que me dicta el proceso de activación de tarjeta y así proceder al cambio al nuevo IBAN y básicamente voy rellenando campos y al final, no pasa NADA, vuelvo a la "home" de la App y me sigue apareciendo el mensajito en rojo de "Activa tu tarjeta", lo he hecho una y otra vez, más de 10 veces y nada, es un bucle, me lleva al principio de todo, no hay forma...

Su servicio de atención al cliente es pésimo, por la web no ofrecen nada de ayuda, te sueltan una retahila de vaguedades y ahí se quedan. Contacté por formulario hace dias, aún estoy esperando... He llamado al telefono y la espera se hace eterna, puedes estar 1 hora colgado del teléfono sin ser atendido, en fin, tengo hasta el día 20 y no veo solución...


----------



## sonykus (11 Dic 2016)

Hola vividor, 

¿Lo has probado por la página web? 

Yo aún no tengo ni la tarjeta y la pedí hace un mes... Hace unos días mandaron un mail recordando que hiciéramos el cambio de cuenta. En el mismo mail hay un enlace para reportar una incidencia y otro para reportar un retraso en la recepción de la tarjeta. Espero que amplíen el plazo... 

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## The Black Adder (12 Dic 2016)

sonykus dijo:


> Hola vividor,
> 
> ¿Lo has probado por la página web?
> 
> ...



Hola,

Yo también la pedí hace un mes, y la recibí hace una semana. La activé por la página web (de hecho la uso bastante más que la app móvil) sin ningún problema.

Una cosa que no me gusta de la página web es que si haces una transferencia no te refresca automáticamente el saldo en cuenta. En mi caso al menos no lo hace, tengo que entrar y salir. La app del móvil, en cambio, funciona perfectamente en ese sentido.

Respecto del uso de la cuenta, a mí en estos meses me ha ido bastante bien. Como fui "early adopter" parece que nos mantendrán la mastercard sin comisión mensual. Eso sí, imagino que se aplicará el mínimo de tres cargos mensuales en promedio. En mi caso no es mucho problema porque la he puesto como medio de pago principal con paypal, que utilizo bastante, y de Amazon, que uso menos pero también uso de cuando en cuando. Sólo con los cargos de paypal ya paso de esas 3 operaciones sin enterarme. Al final la cuenta sí merece la pena, al menos en mi caso, pero claro, es una cuenta que te sale gratis si la usas. Si la abres para tenerla a cero y no domiciliar nada, pues como que no. 

El único problema real que he tenido ha sido la domiciliación con algunas entidades... Parece que muchas entidades españolas no están preparadas para el advenimiento del área SEPA, porque lo de darles un IBAN alemán les chirría, o directamente te dicen que el sistema informático no les permite domiciliar un cargo en una cuenta alemana. Eso van a tener que pulirlo un poco.


----------



## vividor (12 Dic 2016)

sonykus dijo:


> Hola vividor,
> 
> ¿Lo has probado por la página web?
> 
> ...



Ya lo he solucionado, por mí mísmo, aún estoy esperando respuesta de N26... 
Desinstalé la aplicación, limpié el caché del movil, volví a instalar, sincronicé todo y pude activar tarjeta y efectuar el traslado al nuevo IBAN...

Pésima atención al cliente. Unos hipsters montan un banco online, ofreciendo el oro y el moro y se les vá de las manos... :rolleye:



TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo también la pedí hace un mes, y la recibí hace una semana. La activé por la página web (de hecho la uso bastante más que la app móvil) sin ningún problema.
> 
> ...



Yo en principio iba a domiciliar nómina, recibos del gimnasio, recibos de fin de mes de las tarjetas de crédito que tengo y alguna cosa más y no pude hacer nada... Excusas como "el sistema no lo admite", "no trabajamos con cuentas extranjeras", etc, etc, ... Una puta verguenza y pasandose directivas Europeas SEPA por el forro de los huevos, me puso de muy mala ostia, pero no he podido hacer nada así que he continuado con todo metido en SELFBANK, que aunque no tengo queja tenía pensado dejarlo en plan cuenta residual...

Yo también fuí de los primeros en abrir cuenta, solo espero que no me cobren comisiones por la tarjeta, no muevo mucho dinero con la cuenta y la tarjeta la uso muy puntualmente, ni siquiera en cajeros, espero que eso no implique que tenga que tener unos minimos para evitar comisiones, pero si así fuera, haría por cumplirlos. A mi la cuenta me parece muy interesante, siendo gratuíta y con IBAN Alemán es una joyita en potencia para ciertas perspectivas que tengo. 
Veremos como queda todo...


----------



## flint19 (12 Dic 2016)

vividor dijo:


> Ya lo he solucionado, por mí mísmo, aún estoy esperando respuesta de N26...
> Desinstalé la aplicación, limpié el caché del movil, volví a instalar, sincronicé todo y pude activar tarjeta y efectuar el traslado al nuevo IBAN...
> 
> Pésima atención al cliente. Unos hipsters montan un banco online, ofreciendo el oro y el moro y se les vá de las manos... :rolleye:
> ...



Me alegro de que te funcionara, al fin ::

Yo si uso la cuenta y la tarjeta con frecuencia, tengo amazon y paypal en la cuenta n26 y uso la tarjeta de forma habitual en comercios. No suelo sacar mucho en cajeros, porque prácticamente sólo uso efectivo cuando estoy en un bar o compro el pan y para eso no se necesita tanto. Pero vamos, sí le doy uso y la cuenta y tarjeta me parecen muy interesantes.

Lo de domiciliar, he podido con algunas empresas y no hay manera con otras, de todas maneras, yo no tengo claro que las empresas estén obligadas a aceptar IBANs extranjeros, voy a consultarlo en el BDE, no por montar el pollo, pero tengo curiosidad. 

No obstante, lo del SEPA, en mi opinión lo han hecho fatal. Si total, todos los bancos tenían que modificar toda la operativa, hubiera sido mejor unificar el IBAN a un formato estandarizado y común, con codificación de cuentas diferente a las existentes, así evitarían las chapuzas de mantener el código cuenta cliente y calcular el iban aparte que es lo que hacen muchos y por lo que no funcionan los iban extranjeros. 
Si, sería bastante lío al principio por el tema de cambiarlo todo, pero luego iría como la seda. Tal y como se ha hecho ha entrado SEPA en vigor y da igual porque no aceptan los IBAN extranjeros, se ha cambiado todo para seguir igual.


----------



## The Black Adder (12 Dic 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Lo de domiciliar, he podido con algunas empresas y no hay manera con otras, de todas maneras, yo no tengo claro que las empresas estén obligadas a aceptar IBANs extranjeros, voy a consultarlo en el BDE, no por montar el pollo, pero tengo curiosidad.



Yo también la tengo. Lo único que he podido encontrar es esta consulta en un blog de derecho:

Domiciliación de recibos de tributos locales en una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero

Por lo que dice, no deberían poder negarse. En realidad este caso es aún más "formal" que una domiciliación de una empresa porque se refiere a una domiciliación para pagar los impuestos municipales a una administración local, que se supone que debería ser algo más seria que una empresa a la hora de pasarse la normativa por el arco del triunfo. En cualquier caso, eso del blog es sólo la opinión de un abogado.

EDITO: He encontrado algo más de información en un hilo de Rankia. Parece que sí estan obligados a aceptar la domiciliación, tanto para pagos como para cobros, según el reglamento de la UE:

Domiciliación SEPA en banco extranjero, se pueden negar? - Rankia

Al final, y tenga quien tenga razón (que parece que este hilo de arriba lo aclara bastante), esta es la típica situación en que los hechos consumados triunfan: si tu gimnasio (o tu ayuntamiento) te dice que no puede ser porque su aplicación en el ordenador no le permite meter un IBAN de 22 caracteres y tienen que ser 24, poco puedes hacer al margen de ponerle mala cara y sugerirle que se modernice. Tal vez programar una transferencia automática en vez de domiciliar, si es que el caso lo permite (pagos periódicos). Si no, toca domiciliar en otra cuenta.

En realidad yo creo que es pura dejadez/incompetencia de nuestras queridas entidades de servicios financieros, que son las que deberían hacer todo este proceso transparente para el usuario final y a las que les ha pillado el tema SEPA con los pantalones por los tobillos (y no será que no llevan ya años con ello, joder). Al ayuntamiento o al gimnasio en realidad se la sopla el banco del que venga el dinero, para ellos cuantos más se acepten mejor.


EDITO (2): Y ya que estamos con N26... esta mañana a eso de las 11 he ordenado una transferencia desde allí a una de mis cuentas españolas (CajaEspaña, o EspañaDuero, que se llama ahora). Acabo de mirar y ya ha llegado. En el mismo día hábil.


----------



## vividor (13 Dic 2016)

A mí me parece una tomadura de pelo que habiendo la normativa SEPA para toda la UE aquí en el terruño la gente se haga el loco. Que a un gimnasio de barrio te ponga algún inconveniente por que "su sistema" no se lo admite puedo llegar a entenderlo, pero coño, que la financiera de CARREFOUR y la de BANKINTER te digan que no admiten IBANs de fuera de España tiene tela, mucha tela...


----------



## Lounge Bar (13 Dic 2016)

Yo estoy en lista de espera de N26 pero no me llaman.

Por cierto, N26 ahora no tiene ïban español o sigue siendo aleman??


----------



## The Black Adder (13 Dic 2016)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Yo estoy en lista de espera de N26 pero no me llaman.
> 
> Por cierto, N26 ahora no tiene ïban español o sigue siendo aleman??



El nuevo IBAN también es alemán.


----------



## flint19 (13 Dic 2016)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Yo también la tengo. Lo único que he podido encontrar es esta consulta en un blog de derecho:



Bueno, ya he hecho la consulta al BDE. A ver si me contestan y lo que me contestan.


----------



## Lounge Bar (14 Dic 2016)

¿cuáles son las condiciones para los nuevos clientes que no me entero bien?


----------



## flint19 (14 Dic 2016)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> ¿cuáles son las condiciones para los nuevos clientes que no me entero bien?



Coste - España | N26


----------



## sonykus (18 Dic 2016)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo también la pedí hace un mes, y la recibí hace una semana. La activé por la página web (de hecho la uso bastante más que la app móvil) sin ningún problema.
> 
> ...



Hola, gracias por la información. 

Por fin recibí la tarjeta e hice la transferencia, todo rápido y sin incidencias. Ahora intentaré domiciliar los recibos, la business tiene un 0,1% de cash back, a ver qué tal funciona.

Un saludo.


----------



## DEREC (18 Dic 2016)

¿cual es el motivo de que os hagais esta cuenta?

es mas por hacer compras en el extranjero o por diversificar en un banco aleman?

para alguien que no viaja demasiado , ¿merece la pena?


----------



## Juan Garcia (18 Dic 2016)

Una serie de cosas. 

El le comunican vuestros datos al BDE.

Es que hay una multa del 150% de lo que pillen


----------



## The Black Adder (18 Dic 2016)

Juan Garcia dijo:


> Una serie de cosas.
> 
> El le comunican vuestros datos al BDE.
> 
> Es que hay una multa del 150% de lo que pillen



Bueno, no sé si le comunicarán los datos explícitamente al BDE (puede que no), pero si la forma que tienes de enviar fondos a esa cuenta es mediante transferencias desde España, puedes asumir que Montoro y Linde lo saben. Al fin y al cabo es una cuenta legal, dentro del eurosistema y con las obligaciones que eso comporta para la entidad de proporcionar información de movimientos de capitales a las autoridades cuando se lo requieran. 

En cualquier caso, y respecto de las multas y la necesidad de comunicar la apertura de esa cuenta al BDE, dos precisiones. Solo hay dos estamentos a los que haya que informar de tus cuentas (o capitales) en el extranjero, el BDE y la AEAT (Hacienda):

1) Comunicar la apertura de una cuenta en el extranjero al BDE era obligatorio (mediante el impreso DD1, creo que se llamaba) sólo hasta 2014. Desde entonces, y para capitales "moderados" (inferiores a 1 millón de €) no lo es. No hace falta decir nada.

2) Comunicar a la AEAT que eres propietario de capitales/valores/inmuebles en el extranjero es sólo necesario (el infausto formulario 720 y las multas asociadas) si tienes más de 50000 €. Un requerimiento mucho más estricto que el del BDE.

Si tienes menos de 50k en el extranjero no hace falta decir nada. A nadie.


----------



## flint19 (19 Dic 2016)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿cual es el motivo de que os hagais esta cuenta?
> 
> es mas por hacer compras en el extranjero o por diversificar en un banco aleman?
> 
> para alguien que no viaja demasiado , ¿merece la pena?



Pues un poco por todo: no tener cargos por cambio de divisa en compras en moneda extranjera, no ser un banquito español, pero sobre todo por permitir sacar dinero en cualquier cajero español sin repercutir comisiones.

Con el cambio que hicieron al convertirse a banco completo, aparte de liar un poco al personal con los requisitos, empeoraron un poco las condiciones. Al inicio todo era completamente gratuito. Ahora sigue sin comisiones, excepto la tarjeta que tiene una comisión de 2.90 euros mensuales si no haces al menos 3 compras al mes. 

A mí me parecen unas condiciones bastante sencillas de cumplir. He vinculado paypal y amazon a la tarjeta y la uso para comprar en tiendas y el super. Con eso, cumplo condiciones sobradísimo y siempre que necesito saco gratis de cualquier cajero. Yo creo que aunque no viajes, sí merece la pena.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Dic 2016)

Para los antiguos y clientes fundadores todo sigue siendo gratuito y seguimos con IBAN alemán.


----------



## flint19 (19 Dic 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Para los antiguos y clientes fundadores todo sigue siendo gratuito y seguimos con IBAN alemán.



Lo se, lo se, pero supongo que el forero que pregunta no tiene la cuenta. 
En cualquier caso, aunque yo siga manteniendo todo gratuito sin condiciones, las cumpliría sin apenas esfuerzo, que es lo que quería subrayar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Pues un poco por todo: no tener cargos por cambio de divisa en compras en moneda extranjera, no ser un banquito español, pero sobre todo por permitir sacar dinero en cualquier cajero español sin repercutir comisiones.
> 
> Con el cambio que hicieron al convertirse a banco completo, aparte de liar un poco al personal con los requisitos, empeoraron un poco las condiciones. Al inicio todo era completamente gratuito. Ahora sigue sin comisiones, excepto la tarjeta que tiene una comisión de 2.90 euros mensuales si no haces al menos 3 compras al mes.
> 
> A mí me parecen unas condiciones bastante sencillas de cumplir. He vinculado paypal y amazon a la tarjeta y la uso para comprar en tiendas y el super. Con eso, cumplo condiciones sobradísimo y siempre que necesito saco gratis de cualquier cajero. Yo creo que aunque no viajes, sí merece la pena.



Interesante...ienso:


----------



## zyro (27 Dic 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Ahora sigue sin comisiones, excepto la tarjeta que tiene una comisión de 2.90 euros mensuales si no haces al menos 3 compras al mes.
> 
> .





> ¿Cuáles son los requisitos mínimos para mantener tu tarjeta Mastercard estándard gratuita?
> 
> Para mantener tu tarjeta gratuita, te pedimos que cumplas al menos un promedio mensual mínimo *de tres pagos con tarjeta cada tres meses*. De no cumplir con esta condición, se aplicará una comisión trimestral de 8,70€ durante el período de tres meses en que no se hayan cumplido los requisitos mínimos. El periodo empieza el primer día del segundo mes despues de haber completado la verificación de identidad. (Por ejemplo, completas la verificación el 12 de diciembre, el periodo empieza el 1 de febrero.) Si tienes menos de 26 años o tienes una cuenta Black, no se aplican los requisitos mínimos de uso.
> Coste - España | N26



Parece que el minimo son 3 pagos con tarjeta al trimestre, no mensual.


----------



## vividor (27 Dic 2016)

zyro dijo:


> Parece que el minimo son 3 pagos con tarjeta al trimestre, no mensual.



Pero eso es para los nuevos clientes... Los que ya somos "veteranos" es gratis, la uses o no, eso me dió a entender a mí uno de los del "call center"...


----------



## The Black Adder (28 Dic 2016)

zyro dijo:


> Parece que el minimo son 3 pagos con tarjeta al trimestre, no mensual.



No es lo mismo que pone en la versión inglesa. Esto es lo que dicen:



N26 dijo:


> *What are the minimum usage requirements to keep the standard Mastercard free?*
> 
> In France, Italy and Spain we are pleased to offer a free Mastercard with your account. To keep it free, simply use your card for payments *an average of three times per month over each successive three month period*. The first period starts on the 1st day of the second month after your ID verification (e.g. verify your ID 12 Dec, period starts 1 Feb). Otherwise a quarterly fee of 8,70 € applies for the three month period in which the usage requirement has not been met.



Dicen con total claridad "un promedio de tres veces al mes durante un periodo sucesivo de tres meses". Otra forma de decirlo es "nueve veces al trimestre, distribuidas como te salga de los güebos dentro de ese trimestre". De hecho, estoy seguro de que esta es la interpretación buena, porque luego incluso detallan la forma de computar cuándo empieza el trimestre para que lo tengas claro (o sea, que no es una "rolling average", sino que el inicio y fin de los trimestres están escritos en piedra para cada cliente por la fecha de verificación de su identidad).

Son nueve veces al trimestre, sin duda.


----------



## flint19 (28 Dic 2016)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> No es lo mismo que pone en la versión inglesa. Esto es lo que dicen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo lo mismo, un promedio de tres veces al mes por trimestre. Lo que pasa que la versión española se presta a confusión.


----------



## flint19 (28 Dic 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Lo de domiciliar, he podido con algunas empresas y no hay manera con otras, de todas maneras, yo no tengo claro que las empresas estén obligadas a aceptar IBANs extranjeros, voy a consultarlo en el BDE, no por montar el pollo, pero tengo curiosidad.
> .




Ya me ha respondido el BDE y, como sospechaba, no me han aclarado nada. Me han dicho básicamente que ellos sólo supervisan entidades financieras, que las administraciones públicas y las empresas privadas caen fuera de su ámbito de actuación.

Vale, es lógico que sea así, pero entonces mi pregunta (retórica) es ¿quién cojones hace cumplir la normativa SEPA a administraciones y empresas, si es que alguien se encarga de eso?


----------



## trolo13 (28 Dic 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> A mí me parecen unas condiciones bastante sencillas de cumplir. He vinculado paypal y amazon a la tarjeta y la uso para comprar en tiendas y el super. Con eso, cumplo condiciones sobradísimo y siempre que necesito saco gratis de cualquier cajero. Yo creo que aunque no viajes, sí merece la pena.



¿Hay que hacer algún malabarismo para vincular la tarjeta a Paypal? En mi caso, deja registrarla, pero a la hora de confirmar tarjeta, Paypal dice que no es válida.
Tengo activado comercio electrónico y en general todo


----------



## flint19 (28 Dic 2016)

trolo13 dijo:


> ¿Hay que hacer algún malabarismo para vincular la tarjeta a Paypal? En mi caso, deja registrarla, pero a la hora de confirmar tarjeta, Paypal dice que no es válida.
> Tengo activado comercio electrónico y en general todo



No que yo sepa, a mí me funcionó sin hacer nada raro, dando de alta la tarjeta, como siempre.

Edito: y la confirmación de la tarjeta, también, instantánea.


----------



## zyro (28 Dic 2016)

flint19 dijo:


> Yo entiendo lo mismo, un promedio de tres veces al mes por trimestre. Lo que pasa que la versión española se presta a confusión.



Cierto, leyendolo de nuevo, se puede deducir lo que decís.


----------



## vpsn (29 Dic 2016)

Yo tengo la black asi que supongo que esto no me afecta, ya pago 4 euros al mes...


----------



## apeche2000 (30 Dic 2016)

entendido, el 1 de febrero comienza el requerimiento de uso para las ya activadas


----------



## El mago de Oz (19 Ene 2017)

flint19 dijo:


> Ya me ha respondido el BDE y, como sospechaba, no me han aclarado nada. Me han dicho básicamente que ellos sólo supervisan entidades financieras, que las administraciones públicas y las empresas privadas caen fuera de su ámbito de actuación.
> 
> Vale, es lógico que sea así, pero entonces mi pregunta (retórica) es ¿quién cojones hace cumplir la normativa SEPA a administraciones y empresas, si es que alguien se encarga de eso?



El BDE puede obligar a un banco a aceptar domiciliaciones en cuentas alemanas, ¿no?

---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 21:17 ----------

Si quiero trasladar todo mi dinero de mi pronto-ex-banco español, por ejemplo, a N26, los de mi banco español actual me pueden hacer una transferencia con la totalidad a este banco, sin que me cobren comisión no?

O puedo solicitar a N26 que soliciten a mi banco la transferencia?

Gracias


----------



## flint19 (20 Ene 2017)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> El BDE puede obligar a un banco a aceptar domiciliaciones en cuentas alemanas, ¿no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 21:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Todos los bancos españoles trabajan en sepa y pueden enviar recibos a N26. El problema el la empresa o comercio con el que tienes contratado el servicio. Mismamente ayer cambié la domiciliación de un servicio (a un banco español, no a n26) y la hoja que me dieron tenía espacios para los dígitos de la antigua CCC española, ni siquiera podía poner un iban ahí. Imagino que si hubiera querido cambiar a N26, me hubiera encontrado con problemas: "esta cuenta no vale", "el ordenador no lo admite", etc. etc.

Respecto a tus otras preguntas:
- Depende. Si tienes transferencias gratuitas a zona sepa, sí podrás, dependiendo también del límite de importe de transferencias mensual que tengas permitido, pero eso depende de cada banco y lo tendrás que mirar en tus contratos.

- No, no se puede ordenar un adeudo desde n26. La cuenta es una cuenta básica y sólo permite las operaciones más normales, es decir, hacer y recibir transferencias, domiciliar nómina y recibos y usar la tarjeta de débito.

No tiene -al menos de momento- tarjeta de crédito, préstamos, no permite descubiertos, no tiene operativa en bolsa, ni fondos de inversión, etc. etc.


----------



## El mago de Oz (20 Ene 2017)

Muchas gracias, has sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## El mago de Oz (1 Feb 2017)

Me han hecho el ingreso de la nómina pero como "transferencia" (tiene la etiqueta de "Ingresos" y no la de "Salarios").

A vosotros os la ingresan como transferencia o es problema del banco español de mi empresa?

Gracias


----------



## zyro (1 Feb 2017)

para comparar, gastos de transferencia de 50€:
las dos hechas por internet
Caixa-->N26 = 3.95€
N26-->Caixa= 0€

A qué se debe la diferencia?


----------



## Viricida (1 Feb 2017)

zyro dijo:


> para comparar, gastos de transferencia de 50€:
> las dos hechas por internet
> Caixa-->N26 = 3.95€
> N26-->Caixa= 0€
> ...



Se debe a Caixa.


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Feb 2017)

zyro dijo:


> para comparar, gastos de transferencia de 50€:
> las dos hechas por internet
> Caixa-->N26 = 3.95€
> N26-->Caixa= 0€
> ...




La Caixa cobra por absolutamente todo, huye de ellos como el viento.


----------



## El mago de Oz (1 Feb 2017)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> Me han hecho el ingreso de la nómina pero como "transferencia" (tiene la etiqueta de "Ingresos" y no la de "Salarios").
> 
> A vosotros os la ingresan como transferencia o es problema del banco español de mi empresa?
> 
> Gracias



¿alguien sabe de esto?


----------



## flint19 (1 Feb 2017)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe de esto?



Ni idea. En los bancos españoles reconocen la nómina porque es una transferencia "tipo nómina", pero no se si esa información viaja en una transferencia fuera de España.

Yo lo comentaría con ellos, a ver qué te dicen.


----------



## vividor (1 Feb 2017)

Creo que solo lo consideran "nomina" si está domiciliada, si no está domiciliada es un simple ingreso... 
A mi me pasó con un banco patrio, para cumplir con unas condiciones había que tener la nómina domiciliada, yo creía que con que hicieran la transferencia desde la cuenta de empresa a mi cuenta particular ya valía, PERO NO, tu empresa tiene que indicar al banco pagador que DOMICILIE ese pago como nómina y lo hacen de forma recurrente, y eso sí es considerado DOMICILIAR....


----------



## El mago de Oz (1 Feb 2017)

vividor dijo:


> Creo que solo lo consideran "nomina" si está domiciliada, si no está domiciliada es un simple ingreso...
> A mi me pasó con un banco patrio, para cumplir con unas condiciones había que tener la nómina domiciliada, yo creía que con que hicieran la transferencia desde la cuenta de empresa a mi cuenta particular ya valía, PERO NO, tu empresa tiene que indicar al banco pagador que DOMICILIE ese pago como nómina y lo hacen de forma recurrente, y eso sí es considerado DOMICILIAR....



Sí, he preguntado a N26 a ver, pero es evidente que la culpa es del banco emisor. Ya lo he puesto en conocimiento a la administrativa de mi empresa. Tiene que enviarlo como remesa de nóminas.

¿qué efectos tiene sobre Hacienda, la declaración anual todo esto, de tener una nómina ingresada como transferencia y la cuenta en Alemania?

gracias


----------



## Lounge Bar (2 Feb 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> La Caixa cobra por absolutamente todo, huye de ellos como el viento.



Con Imaginbank no pagas nada. Y es de la CaixaBank.


----------



## vividor (2 Feb 2017)

Yo tengo cuenta principal SELFBANK, sin comisiones y pudiendo retirar GRATIS en toda la red de cajeros de CAIXABANK (que es de las más grandes).

Solo tiene el inconveniente de que no puedes ingresar en efectivo. Pero de momento bien.


----------



## El mago de Oz (3 Feb 2017)

Ya me funciona, sorry!


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Feb 2017)

Hola

¿Alguno tiene los datos de NUMBER26 para el modelo 720 de hacienda?

Les he preguntado por email pero su atención al cliente es lenta

Principalmente es precisa la dirección completa del banco, codigo postal y ciudad incluida del banco y su número de identificación fiscal en alemania

Con esto de que migró de wired bank a N26 bank a final del año pasado, sería interesante contar con los datos de ambos.


----------



## flint19 (8 Feb 2017)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Alguno tiene los datos de NUMBER26 para el modelo 720 de hacienda?
> 
> ...



N26 Bank GmbH
Klosterstrasse 62
10179 Berlin

VAT identification number: DE 30/595/7096


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Feb 2017)

gracias, espero que sea correcto


----------



## serhost (28 Feb 2017)

Ahora aplican a todos (en dos meses a los antiguos clientes) las mismas condiciones. Es decir, un mínimo de 9 pagos al mes con tarjeta cada tres meses o cobrarán comisión.

Y 5 retiradas gratis al mes de cajeros.

Ponen que es para mantener los precios a largo plazo, no me acaba de convencer mucho, pues es otro cambio más.

Como todo, en el momento que me deje de interesar cancelo y punto.


----------



## DEREC (15 Sep 2017)

Refloto para recopilar opiniones. ¿que tal os va con N26? ¿Merece la pena hacerse la cuenta? Me interesa simplemente por tener una cuenta en el extranjero ¿como lo veis?


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (29 May 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Refloto para recopilar opiniones. ¿que tal os va con N26? ¿Merece la pena hacerse la cuenta? Me interesa simplemente por tener una cuenta en el extranjero ¿como lo veis?



+1 y más viendo lo de Italia


----------



## dosuno (29 May 2018)

Yo tengo cuenta desde mediados de diciembre.
Y la verdad muy bien, eficientes, muy rápido y sin problemas.
Yo para cuenta de este estilo no veo mejor opción.

El alta en minutos, con DNI, es lógicamente necesario tener un móvil algo decente y buena luz, para usar la app IDnow, yo tenía un flexo en la mesa.
Los que dicen que no se puede, que si pasaporte, que si es una mierda, realmente es que ellos son el problema y son unos putos torpes anticuados.

El tío que me atendió me saludó en inglés, le pregunté si podía hablar en español y perfecto, un chaval con acento nórdico y algo "rarete", pero muy amable y eficiente.

La app móvil francamente a mi me gusta mucho y también la web, sencilla, funcional y rápida.

La tarjeta mastercard funcionamiento perfecto en absolutamente todo, retiradas, pagos en tiendas, supermercados, autopistas, pago por internet.

Las transferencias asombrosamente rapidísimas, en el mismo día, si la hago por la mañana, estilo ING, no como otros bancos que siempre siempre llega la transferencia más tarde (días).

La atención al cliente bien, por correo (una consulta que hice) y por chat (al momentoy en español), para cambiar la cuenta de correo.
Me extraña algunos comentarios que leí de que la atención al cliente mal, no creo que haya sido por tener buena suerte, igual porque fué en horarios "Normales"?.

El único problema que tuve, fue que al hacer domicialiaciones de recibos, en alguna empresa gañana se le cruzan los cables al ser cuenta "DE" (no española) y como sea un tarugo ignorante ya te suelta que "no se puede" y a tomar por culo, en vez de molestarse en aprender y mejorar. Pero esto es un problema de la mentalidad "paleta" que hay en este país.
También me pasó que uno al darle en número de cuenta para hacerme una transferencia, le sonó raro, no le gustaba y quería un número "español".
Tarugo nivel pro... sólo le faltó decirme "ejque si no es un banco keh hable en crisjtiano... paso".

El pavo ese que no sabe contar ni leer, son 9 "usos" de tarjeta por trimestre. O sea tres por mes, pero puedes hacer muchos en uno y nada en otro, dentro de los tres meses. Como si son 10cts para cargar amazon o paypal.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (29 May 2018)

dosuno dijo:


> Yo tengo cuenta desde mediados de diciembre.
> Y la verdad muy bien, eficientes, muy rápido y sin problemas.
> Yo para cuenta de este estilo no veo mejor opción.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información. Entiendo que la cuenta es 100% alemana, y que los ahorros depositados están alojados en Alemania, correcto?

Acabo de abrirme una cuenta, he tardado unos pocos minutos y el IBAN si es alemán


----------



## spheratu (29 May 2018)

Fgd aleman?


----------



## flint19 (30 May 2018)

"Garantía de depósitos: Cómo protegemos y aseguramos tu dinero

El banco N26 cuenta con licencia bancaria y, por lo tanto, está sometido a la regulación de las autoridades alemanas de regulación financiera. Todos los depósitos dentro de los Estados miembros de la Unión Europea, independientemente del lugar de residencia, están protegidos por un importe de hasta 100.000 € por la Garantía de depósitos alemana."


----------



## vividor (30 May 2018)

Yo llevo con ellos casi desde que aparecieron y muy contento. 

El problema, que para mi es una ventaja, es el IBAN Alemán, que para domiciliar recibos hay muchas empresas que no lo aceptan...
Lo cual es absolutamente ilegal...


----------



## dosuno (4 Jun 2018)

vividor dijo:


> Yo llevo con ellos casi desde que aparecieron y muy contento.
> 
> El problema, que para mi es una ventaja, es el IBAN Alemán, que para domiciliar recibos hay muchas empresas que no lo aceptan...
> Lo cual es absolutamente ilegal...



Lo de que sea "ilegal":
A raíz de encontrarme ese problema pues decidí mirarlo y al final, después de leerme normativas y tal, no me quedó nada claro de si lo es o no, si es obligatorio aceptar un número de cuenta "no nacinal" para hacer domiciliaciones.


----------



## qbit (8 Jun 2018)

¿Tienen una cuenta gratis al 100% sin comisiones?


----------



## enereo (8 Jun 2018)

puestos a que te roben mejor desde el movil o desde alemania


----------



## vividor (8 Jun 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Tienen una cuenta gratis al 100% sin comisiones?



Si, yo no he pagado nada, la uso regularmente... Que al fin y al cabo es lo que quieren, no les interesa que tengas 200€ parados, si no que operes con ella...


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Ago 2018)

¿como veis este banco para dejar parte de los ahorros en caso de que la cosa se complique en España?¿estarán mas seguros que en bancos españoles como el BBVA o el Santander?


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Ago 2018)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> ¿como veis este banco para dejar parte de los ahorros en caso de que la cosa se complique en España?¿estarán mas seguros que en bancos españoles como el BBVA o el Santander?



De momento funciona, mientras no metas mas de 50K veo viabilidad


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (1 Ago 2018)

Polux dijo:


> De momento funciona, mientras no metas mas de 50K veo viabilidad




Yo lo hecho y es genial !


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Ago 2018)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Yo lo hecho y es genial !



yo lo uso con cosas pequeñas y no va mal, la cuestión seria meter cantidades mas grandes en caso de derrumbe aqui...


----------



## qbit (1 Ago 2018)

Van a abrir una sede en Barcelona.


----------



## Nerblu (2 Ago 2018)

Doctorado dijo:


> dicen que se necesita pasaporte para abrir la cuenta, y no sirve el DNI.
> 
> no tengo pasaporte ni pienso hacermelo, mientras no cambien eso no me abriré la cuenta.



Según tenia entendido esta cuenta ni tan siquiera necesitaba un numero de identificación, de hecho se rumoreaba que era el banco idóneo para persona que quisieran mantener el anonimato.


----------



## dosuno (2 Ago 2018)

Nerblu dijo:


> Según tenia entendido esta cuenta ni tan siquiera necesitaba un numero de identificación, de hecho se rumoreaba que era el banco idóneo para persona que quisieran mantener el anonimato.



Dejad de decir tonterías y leed los aportes anteriores de los demás foreros... tan dificil es, incluso molestarse a leer la propia página del banco? es que trae cojones el puto palurdismo que impera en la sociedad, rumores... rumores... así nos va, rumorosos y rumiantes.

The Mobile Bank â€” N26 EspaÃ±a




Polux dijo:


> De momento funciona, mientras no metas mas de 50K veo viabilidad



El tema de más de 50.000 euros no es una "pega", ni es algo que no puedas hacer... joer!.
De hecho lo puedes hacer si te sale del nabo, como si metes 50 millones.
La cuestión es que si superas esa cantidad (en uno de los tres casos, que enlazo aquí:


Spoiler



A ver... creo que alguna gente no tiene muy claro lo del "modelo 720" famoso.
Lo mejor es simplemente leerse lo que dice el BOE una única vez joer!... que son los que se lo han inventado y dejarse de marear la perdiz.
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2013-954
también esto:
BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-2010-6737
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2012-14452

Entre otras cosas algo que he leído varias veces mal, los 50.000 euros son para cada una de estas tres "categorías".

-cuentas en entidades financieras situadas en el extranjero.
-valores, derechos, seguros y rentas depositados, gestionados u obtenidas en el extranjero.
-bienes inmuebles y derechos sobre bienes inmuebles en el extranjero.


Pues tienes la obligación de informar a la nuestra querida hacienda española con el famoso modelo 720 (único pais de la UE, de hecho esta "peculiaridad" ya está denunciada y más que aclarada que es una mierda).



El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> ¿como veis este banco para dejar parte de los ahorros en caso de que la cosa se complique en España?¿estarán mas seguros que en bancos españoles como el BBVA o el Santander?



Yo el N26 lo veo muy bien para meter un "monto" grande y usar a menudo.
De hecho me "inspira" bastante más confianza que Revolut, que también tengo y estoy usando, pero... no sé... me "olisquea" un poco "regulero".
Sé que es un análisis de puta mierda de "objetivo"... pero bueno, tampoco he profundizado tanto, de hecho nisiquiera he pedido la tarjeta de ellos porque tiene un gasto de envío y el servicio de atención al cliente además de ser en inglés, Si que puedo afirmar que es una puta mierda, de lento y de bordes que son. únicamente válido por el chat interno de la aplicación.
no me gustó tanto...
Lo que está bien y por lo que vale la pena, es porque es posible y muy sencillo el tema de tener varias cuentas "multidivisas" e incluso "criptodivisas".
Pero bueno, ya no me alargo más que este hilo es para hablar de N26 y no de Revolut. De hecho estoy pensando en abrir uno para hablar de este banco.


----------



## Hamatoma (18 Sep 2018)

Si me abro una cuenta en ese banco, y me hacen un ingreso en dólares a la cuenta, se transforma a euros como lo haría por ejemplo en mi cuenta de la Caixa?


----------



## vividor (18 Sep 2018)

Hamatoma dijo:


> Si me abro una cuenta en ese banco, y me hacen un ingreso en dólares a la cuenta, se transforma a euros como lo haría por ejemplo en mi cuenta de la Caixa?



Correcto. Obviamente todo lo que recibas en divisa que no sea EUR será convertida al cambio oficial.


----------



## -H- (18 Sep 2018)

Acabo de abrirme una cuenta para ir probando y diversificar riesgos, falta que comprueben los datos


----------



## qbit (19 Sep 2018)

vividor dijo:


> Correcto. Obviamente todo lo que recibas en divisa que no sea EUR será convertida al cambio oficial.



¿Cuál es el cambio oficial? Porque en Forex fluctúa continuamente.


----------

